# Glaube, Gott & der andere Kram



## Shrukan (20. März 2008)

Ja der Titel sollte es eigentlich schon sagen. Da jetzt so langsam Ostern ist beschäftigt mich dieses Thema momentan ein bisschen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, dass es dieses Thema bestimmt schon 146541mal gab, aber will das mal auf das beziehen was mir vorgefallen ist.

Erst mal ich bin 17 Jahre alt und wohne daher noch bei meinen Eltern, wo besonders meine Mutter stark katholisch ist. 
Ich widerspreche meiner Mutter heute mal, weil ich mal diesen Film "Dogma" geguckt habe.
Der Film befasst sich mit der katholischen Kirche, wo echt alles aufn Arm genommen wird. Ich gehe darauf mit ein bisschen Spaß drauf ein.
Dass Jesus zB schwarz wäre, es einen 13. Apostel gab, der Rufus hieß, Maria Magdalena ne Hure war, oder dass Jesus Geschwister hatte.. und und und...
Meine Mutter findet das natürlich überhaupt nicht lustig, und hält mir ne richtige Moralpredigt von wegen, dass man das nicht glauben braucht.
Naja muss ich dann auch daran glauben was in der Bibel steht? Denn Glauben kann man nicht beweisen, von daher ist mir doch freigestellt was ich glaube?
Und wenn ich die komplette Bibel echt ernst nehmen sollte (inkl. altes Testament) dann müsste ich Schwule/Lesben, Verbrecher, Mörder, Ehebrecher u.a. umbringen, so stehts da kanns gerade leider nicht belegen ^^

Meine Mutter redet mir dann was davon, dass das alte Testament überhaupt nicht wichtig ist, unser Glaube baut sich ja auf das neue Testament auf <.<
Mir ist spontan nichts eingefallen was total aus dem Rahmen fallen würde. Aber dass das wirklich alles stimmt was sie mir da erzählt? Wer beweist mir das?
Und das wollte sie die ganze Diskussion nicht verstehen, dass ich mir meinen Glauben frei wählen kann, und ich mich nicht an Dinge richten muss, die in keiner Weise belegt werden können.

Meine Mutter hatte mir dann tatsäschlich dann kurz freigestellt meinen Glauben zu ändern, aber dann sollte es auch Einschränkungen geben, wenn ich nicht mehr zur Kirche gehe (jeden Sonntag inkl. Feiertage). Dann wäre ich ja kein Christ mehr, weil ich ja da nicht mehr hingehe und gehöre dann natürlich nicht mehr dazu.

Ich kenne so viele Menschen die nicht zur Kirche gehen, sind das alle keine Christen?
Naja das hatte ich wieder damit widerlegt, dass ja alle getauft wurden und somit Christen sind, egal ob es ihr nun passen würde oder nicht. Wobei dieses Taufen ja nur ein Symbol ist und wieder mit Glauben zu tun hat.

Jetzt hatte sie mir die Wahl gegeben: Du brauchst nicht mehr zur Kirche zu gehen, dann bist du kein Christ mehr, dann brauchst du auch kein Ostern oder Weihnachten mehr feiern. Dann gibts keine Geschenke mehr, keine Feier usw...
Das war der Knackpunkt, danach bin ich wirklich dermaßen hochgegangen, ich kann das Fest doch genauso feiern, ohne gläubig zu sein, aber das will sie ja leider nicht verstehen.

Dann hatte ich ihr aber noch ne miese Falle gestellt: Was ist dann mit meinen Onkels? (gehen beide seit Jahren nicht mehr zur Kirche). Tja die dürften dann die ganzen Jahre eigntl keine Geschenke bekommen haben. Und da hab ich sie dann wirklich getroffen und habe mich als Sieger in der Diskussion von bestimmt 30mins gesehen. Denn sie kann es net beweisen, was sie da glaubt und wo das irgendwo in einem Gesetz steht, dass man das genauso machen muss. 

Tja das war mal son kleiner Einschnitt was ich da erlebt habe.
Würde mich mal interessieren ob manche von euch auch so was mal hattet, oder euch mal einfach dazu äußert.

Ich bin jetzt gleich weg. Wieso wohl?
Natürlich! Kirche! Ich werde ja gezwungen -.-
(meine Mutter behauptet, dass da kein Zwang hinter ist)

so far 
Shru


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Dass Jesus zB schwarz wäre, es einen 13. Apostel gab, der Rufus hieß, Maria Magdalena ne Hure war, oder dass Jesus Geschwister hatte.. und und und...



Es gibt die ein oder andere historische Quelle in der die Geschwister Jesus erwähnt werden. Auch die katholische Kirche behauptet glaube ich nicht, dass Jesus Einzelkind war.



Shrukan schrieb:


> Naja muss ich dann auch daran glauben was in der Bibel steht? Denn Glauben kann man nicht beweisen, von daher ist mir doch freigestellt was ich glaube?



In Deutschland steht es dir frei zu glauben was du willst, wenn du älter als 14 Jahre bist. Du darfst z.B. ohne Einwilligung deiner Mutter aus der Kirche austreten. Außerdem ist es sehr schwer jemanden zu verbieten an etwas zu glauben, denn wir wissen ja alle "Die Gedanken sind frei...". 



Shrukan schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die komplette Bibel echt ernst nehmen sollte (inkl. altes Testament) dann müsste ich Schwule/Lesben, Verbrecher, Mörder, Ehebrecher u.a. umbringen, so stehts da kanns gerade leider nicht belegen ^^
> 
> Meine Mutter redet mir dann was davon, dass das alte Testament überhaupt nicht wichtig ist, unser Glaube baut sich ja auf das neue Testament auf <.<
> Mir ist spontan nichts eingefallen was total aus dem Rahmen fallen würde. Aber dass das wirklich alles stimmt was sie mir da erzählt? Wer beweist mir das?



Niemand kann dir das beweisen. Aber deine Mutter vertritt die Ansichten der meisten Theologen. Der christliche Glaube baut auf dem neunen Testament auf. Jesus hat das alte Testament reformiert:

Rache (altes Testament) => Vergebung (neues Testament). Das beweisen einige Textstellen des neunen Testamentes in denen Jesus die zehn Gebote kommentiert. 



Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich kenne so viele Menschen die nicht zur Kirche gehen, sind das alle keine Christen?



Was ist ein Christ? 

Jemand der von sich sagt, dass er ein Christ ist?
Jemand der immer wieder (weil er dazu gezwungen wird) in die Kirche geht?
...



Shrukan schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte sie mir die Wahl gegeben: Du brauchst nicht mehr zur Kirche zu gehen, dann bist du kein Christ mehr, dann brauchst du auch kein Ostern oder Weihnachten mehr feiern. Dann gibts keine Geschenke mehr, keine Feier usw...



Frage deine Mutter mal was sie besser fände:

Du gehst in die Kirche, obwohl du garnicht daran glaubst, nur um Geschenke zu bekommen,
oder du gehst nicht in die Kirche (aus Überzeugung heraus) und bekommst trotzdem Geschenke.

Weihnachten und Ostern sind keine christlich geprägten Feste mehr. Zwar liegt ihr Ursprung noch in der Religion begründet aber sie werden heute nicht mehr als solche wahrgenommen. Welches Kind denkt bitte noch an die Kreuzigung Jesus, wenn es übermorgen Eier suchen geht?



Shrukan schrieb:


> Das war der Knackpunkt, danach bin ich wirklich dermaßen hochgegangen, ich kann das Fest doch genauso feiern, ohne gläubig zu sein, aber das will sie ja leider nicht verstehen.



"Genauso gut" ist Definitionssache. Ist es ohne Kirchenbesuch "genauso gut"? Ist es ohne den Glauben ein wirkliches, feierwürdiges Fest zu zelebrieren "genauso gut"?



Shrukan schrieb:


> Denn sie kann es net beweisen, was sie da glaubt und wo das irgendwo in einem Gesetz steht, dass man das genauso machen muss.



Glauben kann nie bewiesen werden, weshalb ich auch nicht "glaube".



Shrukan schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren ob manche von euch auch so was mal hattet, oder euch mal einfach dazu äußert.



Ich bin noch nicht einmal getauft. Meine Eltern haben mir darin völlige Freiheiten gelassen. Als dann die Zeit kam und meine Klassenkameraden sich wöchentlich zum Konfirmationsuntericht geschleppt haben, musste ich mir überlegen für was ich mich entscheide, da ich aber nicht wirklich an Gott glaubte entschied ich mich gegen die Konfirmation.


----------



## Shrukan (20. März 2008)

Ich danke dir für die aufschlussreiche Antwort(en) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mir das mal zu Herzen nehmen und mal was darüber nachdenken was du so geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke !


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Jesus Geschwistern:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschwister_Jesu


----------



## Shrukan (21. März 2008)

krass danke, das drücke ich meiner Mutter dann morgen mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (21. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ja der Titel sollte es eigentlich schon sagen. Da jetzt so langsam Ostern ist beschäftigt mich dieses Thema momentan ein bisschen mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha ja mir gings genauso.Mit 16 hab ich dann gemeint"es reicht ich will das glauben oder nicht glauben was ich will" seitdem muss ich nicht mehr in die Kirche gehen.^^


----------



## Te-Rax (22. März 2008)

Man kann es mit den glauben nicht so hart nehmen, wer zum beispiel gestern (19.03.08) die Simpsons gesehen hat da wurden die Revolutionstheorieren diskutiert. In der Bibel steht das Gott die Erde schuf, und dann 2 Menschen ins Paradies setzte und diese dann die ersten Kinder gemacht haben, die dann wiederum wiederum kinder gemacht haben usw...
Die Wissenschaftliche Theorie müsste eig. jedem bekannt sein, wir stammen halt vom Affen ab der sich in laufe der Jahrhunderte immer weiter (bzw. zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gebildet hat.
Das man jetzt der Wissenschaftlichen Therie glaubt ist eig. klar, aber es stehen auch nützliche Dinge in der Bibel, wie die Zehn Gebote, und etliche andere Zitate die im Leben immer weiterhelfen.
Man kann den glauben auf einer und auf der anderen Seite sehen...Denn glaube ist nicht = Jeden Sonntag totmüde und gelangweilt in die Kirche schleppen und wenns um Mittag zuende nach Hause rennen und an den Rechner werfen, das ist nicht der Sinn.

so long


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

ich glaub du meinst evolutions- und nicht *r*evolutionstheorie


----------



## Dragim (23. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich kenne so viele Menschen die nicht zur Kirche gehen, sind das alle keine Christen?



Naja ich denke nicht, dass es davon abhängt, ob man zu Kirche geht. Man wird ja schließlich auch kein Auto nur weil man in ner Garage steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Das man jetzt der Wissenschaftlichen Therie glaubt ist eig. klar, aber es stehen auch nützliche Dinge in der Bibel, wie die Zehn Gebote, und etliche andere Zitate die im Leben immer weiterhelfen.


Hm ich frage mich, warum es dann immernoch Evolutions-Theorie heisst.
Könnte es deshalb sein, weil es immernoch nur eine Theorie ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (23. März 2008)

Sorry! meine güte dann halt evolutionstheorie hab schon seit 2 nächten nicht geschlafen und das wird mir dann unter der Nase gerieben xP


----------



## lars1988 (23. März 2008)

Hi x3non, es ist im Prinzip keine Theorie mehr, da sie schon als bewiesen gilt.
Archäologische Funde bewiesen dies, bis auch die letzte Frage beantwortet war. Es gibt keine Zweifel an ihr.
Und da gibts auch nix zu diskutieren es is halt so ^^....
Ob man Darwins Lehre mit seinem Glauben vereinbaren kann oder nicht..bleibt ihm überlassen


----------



## Incontemtio (23. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hm ich frage mich, warum es dann immernoch Evolutions-Theorie heisst.
> Könnte es deshalb sein, weil es immernoch nur eine Theorie ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Evolutions-"Theorie" ist eine wissenschaftliche Tatsache. Sämtliche Indizien sprechen dafür. Außerdem ist evolutionäre Experimentalbiologie mit Einzellern mögliche.


----------



## mayaku (23. März 2008)

Hat Jesus nicht irgendwas davon gesagt, dass man nur einen Stein heben muss und man wird ihn finden, ein Stück Holz spalten und er ist da?
Von wegen Kirchen, die Kirche an sich ist eine total unchristliche Einrichtung.
Die ersten Christen kannten nur einen Diakon oder auch eine Diakon*in*, der/die den Gottesdienst der Gemeinde geleitet hat un diese organisierte. Richtige Kirchen als Gebäude gab es nicht, man traf sich sonstwo.
Wenn man sieht, was den Römern an den Christen sauer aufgestoßen ist, versteht man, dass das Christentum in seiner früheren Form sehr viel dezentralisierter und viel weniger hierarchisch war.
Es gab kein Oberhaupt dieser Religionsgemeinschaft, jeder konnte beitreten und es wurde von Frieden und Liebe gepredigt. Eine Art erste Version der Hippiebewegung.
Naja, spätestens Konstantin hat das Ganze dann versaut, als er das Christentum zur Staatsreligion des römischen Reiches machte und mit dem Konzil von Nicäa...feste Glaubensbekenntnisse etc.
Schade, was aus der Idee von Christus dann wurde. Bei Dogma hört man schon den einen oder anderen guten Gedanken zum Thema Glaube. Vor allem, was Rufus, der dreizehnte Apostel von einer Idee erzählt. Dass man den Glauben als eine Idee sehen sollte, da diese leichter verändert und angepasst werden kann, als ein dogmatischer Glaube.
Außerdem ist es mir sowieso schleierhaft, wie man die Bibel wörtlich nehmen kann. Vor allem, wenn man sowieso nicht weiß, wer da alles rumgepfuscht hat. Von den Deuteronomisten, die da einiges passend zu ihren politischen Interessen änderten, weiß man ja, aber wer da noch so alles seine Finger mit im Spiel hatte...

Aleister Crowley hat etwas total Schlaues zur Frage was man denn glauben soll und woran gesagt: "Denk' für Dich selbst, Narr!" 
Auch wenn das wohl das Schwierigste überhaupt ist, scheint es dennoch zumindest das Vernünftigste.


----------



## x3n0n (23. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Die Evolutions-"Theorie" ist eine wissenschaftliche Tatsache. Sämtliche Indizien sprechen dafür.


Sämtliche Indizien Sprechen dafür, aber beweisen sie sie auch?


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stand der Forschung im Hinblick auf die Entstehung der Arten ist eine komplexe naturwissenschaftliche Theorie der Biologie. Sie besagt, dass sich die Vielfalt der Arten im wesentlichen auf die Evolution durch Reproduktion, Variation, Selektion und eine Reihe anderer Evolutionsfaktoren zurückführen lässt.


Hier ist auch nur von einer Theorie die rede, und das ist eine Tatsache.

Noch ein Einzelnachweis:
http://www.ge-li.de/argument.htm


> Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Makro- und Mikroevolution.
> Unter Mikroevolution versteht man die Evolution innerhalb der von Gott geschaffenen Arten. Durch Neuaktivierung, Deaktivierung und Mischen von Erbinformationen entstehen unzählige Varianten von Lebewesen innerhalb einer Art (Evolution = Entwicklung, Auswicklung von Vorhandenem). Es entsteht keine völlig neue Information, die aber für eine Höherentwicklung unbedingt notwendig ist.
> Höherentwicklung (Makroevolution) ist ohne einen Schöpfer nicht möglich und geschieht seit den Schöpfungstagen nur in Ausnahmefällen (z.B. Jesu Auferstehung). Sämtliche "Beweise" für die Evolutionstheorie fallen in das Gebiet der Mikroevolution, also Änderungen innerhalb der geschaffenen Arten.


----------



## Qonix (24. März 2008)

Naja bei uns in der Schweiz war es so. Man wurde von der Kirche selbst, damit man konformiert wird, gezwungen 10 mal im Jahr zu Kriche zu gehen. Ich war kein einziges Mal in Kirche wurd nich konformiert und bin asgetretten. Scheiss auf Religion es sowieso alles gelogen.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Sämtliche Indizien Sprechen dafür, aber beweisen sie sie auch?



Jetzt sind wir wieder bei der Unkenntnis darüber angelangt was ein wissenschaftliches Faktum ist. Sämtliche wissenschaftliche Theorien werden dann als "wahr" angesehen, wenn sie das bestmögliche, einfachste Erklärungsmodell eines empirisch nachweisbaren Sachverhaltes sind. Einfachheit wird dabei nach dem Prinzip von Ockhams Rasiermesser (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam%27s_razor) gebildet wird. Eine Theorie ist dann wahr, wenn sie a) den Sachverhalt erklären kann und möglich wenige Fakten voraussetzt. 



x3n0n schrieb:


> Hier ist auch nur von einer Theorie die rede, und das ist eine Tatsache.



Link folgt gleich, da ich die Seite gerade nicht erreichen kann. 

Hier noch ein Zitat von Wikipedia: _Evolution ist als historisches Geschehen zwar im Nachhinein rekonstruierbar, aber nicht wiederholbar und auch keiner experimentellen Prüfung zugänglich. Daher muss der Ablauf anhand von Indizien nachvollzogen werden._ Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution



x3n0n schrieb:


> Noch ein Einzelnachweis:
> http://www.ge-li.de/argument.htm



Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und einige (für alle Punkte fehlt mir die Zeit und die zitierten Bücher habe ich nicht gelesen) wiederlegt. 

1._Nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist die Höherentwicklung von komplexen Systemen (kleinstmögliche) extrem unwahrscheinlich._

Über die Jahrmillionende und der abnormen Masse an Lebewesen ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Tierarten über die Zeit verändern, mutieren. Incontemptio rät zur Lektüre: http://www.martin-neukamm.de/zufall.html

2./3. _Der genetische Code muss von außen kommen. Dies entspricht allen Erfahrungen aus dem Entwurf von Schaltungen und der Programmierung. Hinter jedem Code müsste eine Intelligenz stehen. Man kann die Buchstaben eines Buches auch als Code sehen. Will jemand ein Buch schreiben, der nicht lesen und schreiben kann, dann müßte er, entsprechend dem Genetischen Code, ein paar Buchstaben nehmen, diese im Würfelbecher mischen, bis ....ein Wort entsteht. Dieses muss gespeichert werden, obwohl keiner weiß, dass es ein Wort ist und was es bedeutet und wie lang es sein muss usw.
_

Davon einmal abgesehen, dass es äußerst unwissenschaftlich ist eine Argumentation mit einer Tatsachenbehauptung zu beginnen, wird hier ein Sachverhalt völlig übergangen. Wie bei der Evolution der Lebewesen beginnt die Entstehung der ersten Gene durch zufällig in der "Ursuppe" entstandene Biomoleküle . Durch die unglaubliche Anzahl an Atomen ist es wahrscheinlich, dass einige erste Genstrukturen entstehen sowie erste Zellen. Damit hätten wir auch gleich ein anderes Argument wiederlegt (_Schon eine einzelne Zelle  ist sehr komplex. Sie müßte auf einen Schlag entstanden sein. Das kann nicht möglich sein. Einfachstrukturierte Zellen kann es nicht geben, weil sie nicht lebensfähig wären. Alleine die Einrichtungen zur Nahrungsaufnahme und Fortbewegung sind so kompliziert, daß sie geplant sein müssen. Es wird behauptet, dass "Intelligent Design" unwissenschaftlich ist. "Unintelligent Design" ist völlig unwissenschaftlich !!_)

4._Unter den Fossilien gibt es keine zweifelsfreien Zwischenglieder der Lebewesen. Eigentlich müsste es davon doch nur so wimmeln
.........!............................................./..................................
..................?.............................(......................... Nehmen Sie einmal an, die Punkte sind die Bindeglieder, die anderen Zeichen sind die gefundenen Fossilien oder auch die heutigen Arten. Es ist doch erstaunlich, dass von den Punkten keine Fossilien gefunden wurden, obwohl sie doch in überwältigend größerer Zahl vorhanden sein müssten. Wo sind die Fossilien zwischen Fisch und Katze und Hund und Vogel? Jedes Bindeglied müsste das bestangepassteste gewesen sein. Jedes gefundene Fossil war ein Bindeglied, Zwischenglied oder Übergangsform. Sämtliche heutigen Lebensformen müsste die Evolutionstheorie als Zwischenformen bezeichnen oder sollte die Evolution (Höherentwicklung) ohne Sinn plötzlich zum Ende gekommen sein? Es gibt "keine" zweifelsfreien Bindeglieder._

Das ist einfach wissenschaftlicher Unsinn. Es gibt zweifelsfreien Bindeglieder, zwar nicht bei jede Tierart, aber doch bei vielen. Zitat Wikipedia: _Fossile Übergangsformen (Mosaikformen) (engl. "missing links") sind ein von Untersuchungen an rezenten Lebewesen unabhängiger Beweis für die Verwandtschaft zwischen systematischen Großgruppen. Berühmte Beispiele dafür sind gefiederte Dinosaurier, Archaeopteryx und die Vögel der Jehol-Gruppe als Übergangsformen zwischen Reptilien und modernen Vögeln[29] sowie Panderichthys, Tiktaalik und Ichthyostega als Übergangsformen zwischen Knochenfischen und Landwirbeltieren[30] Im günstigsten Fall ist der Übergang zwischen der ursprünglichen und der daraus abgeleiteten Gruppe durch eine Abfolge von Fossilfunden belegt, die mit abnehmendem Alter der neuen Gruppe morphologisch immer ähnlicher werden.
_

Außerdem für dich bestimmt interessant zu lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosaikform sowie http://www.evolutionsbiologen.de/tiktaalik.html

5.  _Durch Züchtung verarmt der Genpool. Deshalb gab es wahrscheinlich früher genetisch reiche, sehr variationsfähige Vorläufer der heutigen Arten (Grundtypen). Evolution ist eher eine Abwärts- als eine Höherentwicklung._

Durch die natürliche Selektion ist überleben immer die den jeweiligen Lebensumständen besser angepassten  Tierarten wodurch immer besser angepasste Tierarten enstehen können. Die Genetische Vielfalt wird durch den Gendrift gewahrt. 

Lektüre dazu: Selektion: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nat%C3%BCrliche_Selektion
                     Gendrift: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gendrift

6._Zweifel an den radiometrischen Datierungen: Die Messungen sind zwar exakt, aber es wird einfach zurückgerechnet ohne zu wissen, welche Ursachen die heute gemessene, spezifische Zerfallszeit eines radioaktiven Elements hat. Auch die radioaktiven Anteile der Ausgangsinformation sind nicht bekannt._

Die Halbwertszeit eines radioaktiven Elementes ist spezifisch (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halbwertzeit). Somit ist die Radimetrische Datierung zwar nicht perfekt aber genau genug um ungefähre Messungen zu erzielen. 

Quellen: http://www.gpc.edu/~pgore/geology/geo102/radio.htm
http://www.waschke.de/twaschke/artikel/dating/dating.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiometrische_Datierung

7. _Alle fossilen Insekten sind den heutigen an Organisationshöhe ebenbürtig. _

Insekten können sich kaum weiterentwickeln. Durch ihren Chitinpanzer (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitin) können sie nicht größer werden und somit besitzen sie nicht die Voraussetzungen, die eine Tiergattung benötigt um sich im größeren Maßstab weiterzuentwickeln. 

8. _Es gibt lebende Fossilien.
Aus dem fossilen Quastenflosser sollen sich die Landlebewesen entwickelt haben. Wenn der Quastenflosser heute noch lebt (Latimeria), dann besteht ein Widerspruch innerhalb der Evolutionslehre:
1. Durch unendlich viele Mutationen und Selektionen wegen Umweltänderungen entwickelte sich der Quastenflosser in vielen Millionen Jahren bis zum Menschen.
2. Der Quastenflosser wurde in den vielen Millionen Jahren von Mutationen und Selektionen fast vollkommen verschont. Es scheint fast keine Umweltänderungen gegeben zu haben, die Selektionen erforderlich machten. Punkt 2 ist nachprüfbar. Es gibt auch noch viele andere "lebende Fossilien". Punkt 1 kann nicht beobachtet werden. Die Höherentwicklung vom Fisch zum Menschen ist keinesfalls bewiesen. _

Die Evolutionstheorie bestreitet nicht, dass bestimmte Tiere als lebende Fossilien existieren können. Nur Teile einer Tierart entwickeln sich weiter und überleben dadurch, während die sich nicht entwickelnden Teile der Tierart den Lebensumständen schlecht angepasst sind und nicht über längere Zeit überleben. 

Der Mensch stammt nicht vom Quastenflosser ab. Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quastenflosser

9. _Das Leben besteht ja nicht nur aus Materie, Chemie. Wesentlich ist auch der geistliche und geistige Anteil: Bewußtsein, Denkvermögen, Gefühl, Liebe, Hass, Seele usw._

Gefühle sind Gehirnzustände die durch bestimmte chemische Substanzen ausgelöst werden. Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebe

10._Wer soll den Urknall ausgelöst haben und wo kam die Materie her?
Was ist glaubwürdiger: Keiner hat aus nichts Materie gemacht.
 Einer hat aus nichts Materie gemacht._

Was ist daran glaubhafter einen Gott a priori anzunehmen und nicht einfach nur den Urknall als das a priori Ereignis. Man verschiebt dadurch nur die Ursache, löst aber keinesfalls das Problem als solches. 

11. "_Die Schönheit der Lebewesen scheint sich hartnäckig gegen eine Erklärung unter einem bloßen evolutionären Nützlichkeitsaspekt zu sperren. Wir sehen darin ein weiteres Beispiel für ein Design-Signal (eines Schöpfers) - vielleicht das beeindruckendste überhaupt."_

Beispiele für die "Schönheit" (Was ist "Schönheit"?) fehlen.

11.1 _Eine Uhr kann durch einen Designer entstehen, denn sie entsteht in einer einzigen Generation.
Ein Lebewesen kann durch Evolution entstehen durch kleine Veränderungen der Erbinformation in vielen Generationen.
Gehen wir zurück in die Zeit, als es nur leblose Materie gab. Diese Materie vererbt sich nicht. Sie kann sich nicht entwickeln. Sie kann sich nicht zu Leben entwickeln._

Siehe oben. 

12._Ein materialistisch eingestellter, vernünftig denkender Mensch denkt nicht, dass Etwas von selbst entsteht. Aber im Falle der Evolution glaubt er es.
_

Lesen un verstehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zufall, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopenhagener_Deutung, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioaktivit%C3%A4t


Fazit: Die Internetseite arbeitet extrem unwissenschaftlich und lässt keinen Raum für Gegenargumente. 

Mich erinnerte das irgendwie an die oft kritisierten "Killerspiel"-Berichterstattungen. (http://www.stigma-videospiele.de/)


----------



## Serran (25. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte sie mir die Wahl gegeben: Du brauchst nicht mehr zur Kirche zu gehen, dann bist du kein Christ mehr, dann brauchst du auch kein Ostern oder Weihnachten mehr feiern. Dann gibts keine Geschenke mehr, keine Feier usw...
> Das war der Knackpunkt, danach bin ich wirklich dermaßen hochgegangen, ich kann das Fest doch genauso feiern, ohne gläubig zu sein, aber das will sie ja leider nicht verstehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hat deine Mutter gar nicht so unrecht... Nein , du kannst die Feste nicht feiern wenn du kein Christ bist , weil man diese Feste feiert um Jesus Geburt , Auferstehung etc. feiert...  moslems feiern auch kein Weihnachten.. Und ich feiere auch keine wintersonnenwende.  Wieso solltest das feiern?!? Nur um Geschenke zu bekommen?  So viele Leute scheissen auf den Glauben lachen die die noch glauben aus... Ich hasse das! Und genau find ich es scheisse wenn Leute nur diese feste feiern wegen Geschenken oder Ostereiern...

Naya.. Ist ya jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat deine Mutter gar nicht so unrecht... Nein , du kannst die Feste nicht feiern wenn du kein Christ bist , weil man diese Feste feiert um Jesus Geburt , Auferstehung etc. feiert...



Du weißt, dass Weihnachten ein altes römisches und Ostern ein altes germanisches Fest ist?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weihnachten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostern



Serran schrieb:


> moslems feiern auch kein Weihnachten..



Ich kenne einige Moslems, die Weihnachten (Ostern etc.) feiern, wenn auch nicht als christliches Fest sondern als gesellschaftliches, deutsches. Bei stärker gläubigen Moslems dürftest du aber recht haben. 



Serran schrieb:


> Und ich feiere auch keine wintersonnenwende.



Ich auch nicht, würde es aber, wenn die Mehrheit der Deutschen dieses Fest feiern würden. 



Serran schrieb:


> Wieso solltest das feiern?!? Nur um Geschenke zu bekommen?



Weil man es als einen netten Brauch empfindet, sich einmal pro Jahr gegenseitig etwas zu schenken?



Serran schrieb:


> So viele Leute scheissen auf den Glauben lachen die die noch glauben aus...



Ich lache auch jeden aus, der eine höhere Entität glaubt.


----------



## Ennia (25. März 2008)

naja, die mutter meiner ex ist auch eine fanatische kirchengeherin und versuchte mich auch immer zu bekehren - vergebens. ich kann mit dem christentum nichts anfangen und bei dem gedanken, wo wir jetzt sein könnten, wenn die kirche im mittelalter nicht so viel falsch gemacht hätte, kommt mir das grausen. mir ist es egal, wenn jemand an den schwachsinn glaubt, aber ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn jmd. versucht mich von seinem glauben zu überzeugen...


----------



## lollercoaster (29. März 2008)

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja den CVJM (=Christlicher Verein Junger Menschen). Wir gehen von dort aus ziemlich oft ins Schwimmbad oder unternehmen was zusammen, haben halt viel Spaß mit einander^^.Jedenfalls gehe ich dort hin, obwohl ich nicht SO überzeugter Christ bin hin. Doch unser Leiter uns dort mal was gesagt, was ich eigentlich ziemlich wichtig finde. 

"Stellt euch vor ich wäre ein Atheist und irgentwann wird bewiesen, dass es keinen Gott gibt, naja dann denk ich mir "gut ich habs ja gewusst und so". Doch wenn bewiesen worden wäre , dass ein Gott, im christlichen Sinne existiert, dann würde ich mir als Atheist denken: "Fuck!(Das ganze Leben war fürn Arsch)" . So und nun das Ganze als Christ: Eines Tages wird bewiesen: Ja, es gibt den einen Gott. Naja ich denke mir wohl, dass ich es sowiso schon immer gewusst habe. So nun kommts! Jetzt wird aber bewiesen, es gab nie einen Gott. Werde ich nun denken: "Oh verdammt mein Leben war fürn Arsch!" ? Nein, das werde ich nicht denken. Ich werde mir denken, "Ok ich lag falsch, aber ich hatte ein glückliches Leben und viel Spaß und musste auch nie Angst vor irgentetwas haben."

Naja vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen^^


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2008)

Ich kann dir sagen wofür Kirche gut ist und auch schon früher war...

Die gemeinschaft man hat sich jeden sonntag geduscht und schön für die Kirche Angezogen man hat sich getroffen. Heute ist diese wichtige bedeutung leider verloren gegangen....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

das was im alten testament steht kann man sagen ist schon ziehlich veraltet und passt ganz und garnicht ins heutige zeitalter, viele sachen davon zumindest.
wenn man das alles beachten würde müsste man wie du schon sagst jeden zweiten den man auf der straße trifft steinigen oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beim neuen testament ist man sicher nicht falsch dran wenn man nach dem was darin steht lebt und daran glaubt. es gibt aber auch noch zig andere wegen richtig zu leben (oder was auch immer) die nicht in der bibel stehen.

edit:
@ mr. Igi    /sign


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt ihr ja den CVJM (=Christlicher Verein Junger Menschen). Wir gehen von dort aus ziemlich oft ins Schwimmbad oder unternehmen was zusammen, haben halt viel Spaß mit einander^^.Jedenfalls gehe ich dort hin, obwohl ich nicht SO überzeugter Christ bin hin. Doch unser Leiter uns dort mal was gesagt, was ich eigentlich ziemlich wichtig finde.



Könntet ihr euch nicht auch dann treffen, wenn ihr kein religiöser Verband wärt, sondern einfach eine Gruppe von Menschen, die sich ab und zu treffen und gemeinsam ihre Freizeit gestalten?



lollercoaster schrieb:


> "Stellt euch vor ich wäre ein Atheist und irgentwann wird bewiesen, dass es keinen Gott gibt, naja dann denk ich mir "gut ich habs ja gewusst und so". Doch wenn bewiesen worden wäre , dass ein Gott, im christlichen Sinne existiert, dann würde ich mir als Atheist denken: "Fuck!(Das ganze Leben war fürn Arsch)" . So und nun das Ganze als Christ: Eines Tages wird bewiesen: Ja, es gibt den einen Gott. Naja ich denke mir wohl, dass ich es sowiso schon immer gewusst habe. So nun kommts! Jetzt wird aber bewiesen, es gab nie einen Gott. Werde ich nun denken: "Oh verdammt mein Leben war fürn Arsch!" ? Nein, das werde ich nicht denken. Ich werde mir denken, "Ok ich lag falsch, aber ich hatte ein glückliches Leben und viel Spaß und musste auch nie Angst vor irgentetwas haben."



Nur warum sollte ich gerade an die christliche Religion glauben? Warum nicht an den Islam, die Hinduismus, die Buddhismus, den Jainismus etc.? Mit allem könnte ich falsch liegen...



lollercoaster schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen^^



Wobei "helfen"? Dabei eine Rechtfertigung seiner Religiosität vor sich selbst zu finden? Würde es "dem ein oder anderen" nicht vielleicht viel mehr helfen sich durch Aufgabe seines Glaubens aus dem Dilemma zu befreien?


----------



## AhLuuum (29. März 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> "Jetzt wird aber bewiesen, es gab nie einen Gott. Werde ich nun denken: "Oh verdammt mein Leben war fürn Arsch!" ? Nein, das werde ich nicht denken. Ich werde mir denken, "Ok ich lag falsch, aber ich hatte ein glückliches Leben und viel Spaß und musste auch nie Angst vor irgentetwas haben."



Genau dasselbe würde ich denken, wenn ich Atheist bin und bewiesen wird, dass es einen Gott gibt. Da liegt das Problem der "Erklärung" deines Leiters: Es kommt auf den Menschen drauf an.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe würde ich denken, wenn ich Atheist bin und bewiesen wird, dass es einen Gott gibt. Da liegt das Problem der "Erklärung" deines Leiters: Es kommt auf den Menschen drauf an.



Stimmt auch:

Scheiße, jetzt bin ich jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gerannte, in der Zeit hätte ich doch was viel schöneres machen können...
Scheiße, jetzt war ich 30 Jahre lang katholischer Priester, 30 Jahre keinen Sex...
Scheiße, ich musste mich zwei mal pro Woche zum Kofirmatenunterricht schleppen, dabei wäre ich viel lieber ins Kino gegangen... 
Scheiße, ich hab in jedem Frühling sechs Wochen lang gefastet dabei hätte ich doch lieber die ganze Zeit Haxen gegessen...
Scheiße, wie konnte ich nur so blöd sein und an Gott glauben?

_Diese Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. 
Man entschuldige den übermäßigen Gebrauch des Wortes "Scheiße". _


----------



## Oonâgh (30. März 2008)

Ich denke in vielerlei Hinsicht ist die Kirche zu altmodisch. Bzw die Leute, die ihren Glauben ausüben. 
Eine Katechetin, die mir auf dem Weg zur Firmung helfen sollte, meinte diverse Male seltsames Zeugs.. Zum Beispiel, dass Maria Jesus auch nicht direkt geboren hätte, sondern dass er praktisch aus ihrem Bauch gebeamt worden sei. Nujoa.. 
Nur ich würde sagen, für die "alte" Kirche hat sich die Zeit zu sehr gewandelt. Früher war der Glaube an Gott und das übermenschliche Wesen eine Art Antwort auf alle unbeantworteten Fragen. 
Warum...
-gibt es Tag und Nacht?
-gibt es Ebbe und Flut?
-regnet es manchmal viel, manchmal garnicht?
 etc..
Heute kann man all dies wissenschaftlich nachweisen. Ebenso wie die Abstammung, die Entstehung der Erde usw. Okay, warum die Dinos damals ausgestorben sind, darüber streitet man sich noch etwas. Aber die verbreitetste Annahme ist ja immer noch der Meteor, der die Erde ausgebumst hat.
Aber auch ich denke, man muss nicht gleich ungläubig, unchristlich sein, wenn man nicht so gut wie jeden Tag in die Kirche geht. Oder auch nur Sonntags, oder vielleicht auch so gut wie garnicht und nur an Ostern, Weihnachten uä. 
Man kann doch auch für sich selber glauben, oder? Man kann nicht nur in der Kirche beten. Das geht ähnlich gut zu Hause, auch wenn die Kirche als (bildliches?) .. nicht Heim... aber halt als Treffpunkt mit Gott gilt. 
Lediglich die Beichte bzw Vergebung der Sünden vlt kann man nicht alleine zu Hause empfangen. Aber das heisst ja auch nicht, dass man vollkommen ungläubig ist.
Ich gehe zum Beispiel alle zwei Wochen (oder noch weniger) in die Kirche. Mehr oder weniger zwangsweise, da ich auf einer katholischen Kirche bin.  Und dann halt noch an den christlich orientierten Festtagen. Aber das heisst doch auch nicht, dass ich überhaupt nicht gläubig bin? Gut, ich glaube vielleicht nicht haargenau an alles, was die Bibel sagt und ich halte es auch nicht für gottesverachtend, die gesamte Schrift einfach mal zu hinterfragen, aber irgendetwas muss einem ja auch komisch vorkommen. Aber alles in allem, selbst wenn man nicht genau daran glaubt: Einige der Glaubenssätze in der Bibel können auch so für den alltäglichen Gebrauch sehr sinnvoll und richtungsgebend sein. Wie zum Beispiel die 10 Gebote.
Also ich halte deine Mutter da für etwas zu stark christlich orientiert, aber es gibt halt Leute, die das so sehen. Ich sage ja nicht gleich, dass sie total bescheuert sind, oder so. Nur für meinen Geschmack ist das etwas zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Langmar (30. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich lache auch jeden aus, der eine höhere Entität glaubt.



Und wieso tust du das? Lass doch die Mensche in Ruh, die an etwas "übernatürliches" glauben.
Das wäre das Gleiche, wie wenn alle Christen dich auslachen würden, weil du nicht an Gott glaubst.

Naja, ich belass das etz mal bei der Antwort.


mfG Langmar


----------



## lars1988 (30. März 2008)

> Und wieso tust du das? Lass doch die Mensche in Ruh, die an etwas "übernatürliches" glauben.
> Das wäre das Gleiche, wie wenn alle Christen dich auslachen würden, weil du nicht an Gott glaubst.


nein es wäre nicht das selbe.....wer genauer drüber nachdenkt merkt warum...
trozdem soll man jeden seinen glauben oder nicht glauben ausleben lasse. fertig aus.


----------



## Shrukan (31. März 2008)

ich wollte noch was dazu sagen:
und ob Moslems Weihnachten oder Ostern feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unter uns machen dies ohne zu wissen wieso xD


----------



## Shrukan (31. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nur warum sollte ich gerade an die christliche Religion glauben? Warum nicht an den Islam, die Hinduismus, die Buddhismus, den Jainismus etc.? Mit allem könnte ich falsch liegen...


Die Religionen sind alles etwas für sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber überall gibt es denen einen Gott, abgesehen von Sekten usw.
Also richten sich alle nach dem einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur ihr Glaube ist verschieden


----------



## Theroas (31. März 2008)

Zum Thema Glaube:

Es gibt im menschlichen Gehirn ein bestimmtes Areal welches beim intensiven Beten
oder spirituellen Erfahrungen besonders aktiv ist. Daraus könnte man jetzt ableiten,
daß dieses Areal für den "Glauben" von entscheidender Bedeutung ist bzw. extra dafür
"entwickelt" ist.

Wenn man das in die Evolutionstheorie einbaut macht das durchaus Sinn:
Ein Tier kann sich keine Sinnfragen stellen, da es kein entwickeltes Bewußtsein besitzt.
Folglich ist es relativ egal, daß die einzige Perspektive des Tieres ist sich fortzupflanzen,
zu sterben und dann einfach "weg" zu sein.
Das würde keinem Menschen mit Bewußtsein genügen, eine ziemlich beschissene
Perspektive sozusagen. Also hätten die Menschen mit dem Glauben an etwas
höheres und ein Leben nach dem Tod mehr "Sinn" zu Leben und würden auch mehr
Sinn und Antrieb im Leben sehen. Laut Evolutionstheorie setzt sich immer das durch
was für ein Überleben "besser" ist.

Und da bin ich lieber ein Mensch der an etwas höheres glaubt und so seine Endlichkeit
verdrängen kann, als ein Mensch ohne Perspektive der nur da ist um seinen Trieben
zu folgen.

"Die Religion" kann man somit als Überlebenswerkzeug des heutigen Menschen sehen,
sie ist ein Teil von ihm und ohne sie hätte er es nicht soweit geschafft.

Man kann natürlich auch stolz auf seinen Atheismus sein - das nehme ich aber erst dann
ernst wenn der Tod in unmittelbare Nähe gerückt ist.
Als 20jähriger über Religion lachen ist einfach - man gibt sich selbst ja noch locker 60
Jahre, "eine halbe Ewigkeit".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> [...]
> Und da bin ich lieber ein Mensch der an etwas höheres glaubt und so seine Endlichkeit
> verdrängen kann, als ein Mensch ohne Perspektive der nur da ist um seinen Trieben
> zu folgen.
> [...]


Ich hab also keine Perspektive und bin nur da um meinen Trieben zufolgen?
Schwachfug! So wie du das schreibst, könnte man meinen, Glauben sei der Sinn des Lebens.


----------



## Incontemtio (31. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Es gibt im menschlichen Gehirn ein bestimmtes Areal welches beim intensiven Beten
> oder spirituellen Erfahrungen besonders aktiv ist. Daraus könnte man jetzt ableiten,
> daß dieses Areal für den "Glauben" von entscheidender Bedeutung ist bzw. extra dafür
> "entwickelt" ist.



Glaube ist aus evolutionär-biologischer Sicht ein Mechanismus um Menschengruppen zusammenzuschweißen; es ist somit verständlich das es Regionen im Gehirn gibt, die extra für diesem Mechanismus zuständig sind. Daraus aber schlussfolgern, dass es einen Gott geben müsste ist falsch. 



Theroas schrieb:


> Wenn man das in die Evolutionstheorie einbaut macht das durchaus Sinn:
> Ein Tier kann sich keine Sinnfragen stellen, da es kein entwickeltes Bewußtsein besitzt.
> Folglich ist es relativ egal, daß die einzige Perspektive des Tieres ist sich fortzupflanzen,
> zu sterben und dann einfach "weg" zu sein.



Es gibt zwei "Endziele" des Menschen: Leben, so lange wie möglich (dum spiramus, speramus) und sich fortzupflanzen (Sex haben). So gut wie alle Handlungen menschlicher Wesen sind auf diese beiden Ziele rückführbar. 



Theroas schrieb:


> Das würde keinem Menschen mit Bewußtsein genügen, eine ziemlich beschissene
> Perspektive sozusagen. Also hätten die Menschen mit dem Glauben an etwas
> höheres und ein Leben nach dem Tod mehr "Sinn" zu Leben und würden auch mehr
> Sinn und Antrieb im Leben sehen. Laut Evolutionstheorie setzt sich immer das durch
> was für ein Überleben "besser" ist.



Laut der Evolutionstheorie setzt sich nicht die Tierart durch, die im Leben (und dem eingeredeten "Leben" nach dem Tod) mehr Sinn sieht als eine andere, sondern die, die den Lebensumständen am besten angepasst ist und somit ihre Ziele (Sex, Leben) erreichen kann. 



Theroas schrieb:


> Und da bin ich lieber ein Mensch der an etwas höheres glaubt und so seine Endlichkeit
> verdrängen kann, als ein Mensch ohne Perspektive der nur da ist um seinen Trieben
> zu folgen.



Nur vielleicht kannst du den Gedanken an deine Endlichkeit ein wenig verdrängen, aber wirklich sicher scheinst du dir in deinem Glauben nicht zu sein. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass Menschen die an eine höhere Entität glauben plötzlich nicht mehr ihren Trieben folgen. 



Theroas schrieb:


> "Die Religion" kann man somit als Überlebenswerkzeug des heutigen Menschen sehen,
> sie ist ein Teil von ihm und ohne sie hätte er es nicht soweit geschafft.



Dem würden mache Wissenschaftler sogar zustimmen. Aber aus einem anderen Grund als du. Sie sagen, dass Religionen Menschengruppen Halt gegeben haben. 



Theroas schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch stolz auf seinen Atheismus sein - das nehme ich aber erst dann
> ernst wenn der Tod in unmittelbare Nähe gerückt ist.



Was meinst du denn was nach deinem Tod mit dir passiert. Deine Gehirnfunktionen setzen aus und wenige Stunden später stirbt die letzte Zelle deines Körpers. Danach existierst du nicht mehr als Mensch. Diese Vorstellung kann auch tröstlich sein, oder fandest du den Zustand vor deiner Geburt (wo du nicht existiert hast) unangenehm?



Theroas schrieb:


> Als 20jähriger über Religion lachen ist einfach - man gibt sich selbst ja noch locker 60
> Jahre, "eine halbe Ewigkeit".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja vielleicht ist es einfacher. Der Tod ist, wie du sagst, nicht so nah, obwohl man theoretisch jeden Moment sterben könnte. Trotzdem sehe ich es als Stärke an nicht religiös zu sein. Man schafft es ohne sich etwas einzureden mit dem Tode fertig zu werden, auch wenn die Angst vor dem Ende (als biologischer Überlebensreflex) nicht vollständig überwindbar ist.


----------



## Theroas (31. März 2008)

Na holla die Waldfee!

Zur allgemeinen Erleichterung: Ich bin selbst sehr wenig religiös.
Gotteshäuser sehe ich kaum von innen und mit dem Gottvertrauen ist das auch so ne Sache..

Entgegen dem allgemeinen Trend hier finde ich es jedoch ziemlich pubertär dauernd gegen
alles was mit Religion zu tun hat zu wettern und in fein säuberlich zerstückelten full quotes
jeden Satz einzusenfen, selbst wenn sich dadurch am Sinn nichts ändert:

_"Die Religion" kann man somit als Überlebenswerkzeug des heutigen Menschen sehen,
sie ist ein Teil von ihm und ohne sie hätte er es nicht soweit geschafft._
                                                              vs.
_Dem würden mache Wissenschaftler sogar zustimmen. Aber aus einem anderen Grund
alsdu. Sie sagen, dass Religionen Menschengruppen Halt gegeben haben._

Hm. Mit Halt schafft man es anscheinend weiter. 10 Bonuspunkte für die Spezies mit Halt.




Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab also keine Perspektive und bin nur da um meinen Trieben zufolgen?
> Schwachfug! So wie du das schreibst, könnte man meinen, Glauben sei der Sinn des Lebens.



Am Ende deines Lebens steht die völlige Auslöschung deines Seins. Du bist einfach "weg".
Das kann sich niemand vorstellen. Was war dein Sinn?


----------



## AhLuuum (31. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Am Ende deines Lebens steht die völlige Auslöschung deines Seins. Du bist einfach "weg".
> Das kann sich niemand vorstellen. Was war dein Sinn?



Der Sinn ist, in seinem Leben das "Überleben der Rasse" zu sichern, indem man sich möglichst oft fortpflanzt.
Im Prinzip gibt es nur einen Unterschied zwischen "vor dem Leben" und "nach dem Leben" und der ist, dass nach dem Leben (hoffentlich) Menschen um dich trauern.


----------



## Besieger (31. März 2008)

wer FAZ liest weiss warum Atheismus mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist.


----------



## glacios (31. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich es als *Stärke* an nicht religiös zu sein. Man schafft es ohne sich etwas einzureden mit dem Tode fertig zu werden, auch wenn die Angst vor dem Ende (als biologischer Überlebensreflex) nicht vollständig überwindbar ist.


Mit diesem Satz hast du dich eigentlich schon ins Abseits geschossen. Sowas jämmerliches habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Also sind wohl alle Gläubigen schwach?
Mit dem Tod fertig werden? Hahaha, dass ich nich lache, Junge! Was weißt du denn schon vom Tod? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der alten Leier: "Eine Menge, schließlich habe ich ja schon meinen Opa verloren". Genau du palaverst nur, weil - wie Theroas schon richtig gesagt hatte - du noch dein halbes Leben vor dir hast. Ich wette, dass wenn du mal im Sterbebett liegst, ganz anders an die Sache rangehst.
Und die Evolutionstheorie, die du so gerne in deinen Texten zitierst, hängt mir persönlich schon zum Halse raus. Denn auch von dieser hast du keinen blassen Schimmer, sondern meinst nur mit ein paar Wikipedia-Zitaten das ganze zu verstehen. Du bist kein Evolutionsbiologe, nehm ich mal an, also was weißt du schon über kleine Unstimmigkeiten, über die genauen Zusammenhänge, wie und warum Glaube entstanden ist und überhaupt.
Also schon bitte meine Nerven mit altbekannten "Weißheiten". Nur so zum Tipp: Newton galt auch mal als der Pfeiler der Physik schlechthin, bis es sich ein Mann namens Einstein erlaubt hat, seine Sicht der Dinge mal schnell zu revolutionieren. Wer weiß also wann der nächste kommt und sagt: "Alles war nur Quatsch, in Wahrheit sind die unterschiedlichen Rassen von Aliens auf die Erde gebeamt worden."


----------



## lars1988 (1. April 2008)

> Mit diesem Satz hast du dich eigentlich schon ins Abseits geschossen. Sowas jämmerliches habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Also sind wohl alle Gläubigen schwach?
> Mit dem Tod fertig werden? Hahaha, dass ich nich lache, Junge! Was weißt du denn schon vom Tod? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der alten Leier: "Eine Menge, schließlich habe ich ja schon meinen Opa verloren". Genau du palaverst nur, weil - wie Theroas schon richtig gesagt hatte - du noch dein halbes Leben vor dir hast. Ich wette, dass wenn du mal im Sterbebett liegst, ganz anders an die Sache rangehst.
> Und die Evolutionstheorie, die du so gerne in deinen Texten zitierst, hängt mir persönlich schon zum Halse raus. Denn auch von dieser hast du keinen blassen Schimmer, sondern meinst nur mit ein paar Wikipedia-Zitaten das ganze zu verstehen. Du bist kein Evolutionsbiologe, nehm ich mal an, also was weißt du schon über kleine Unstimmigkeiten, über die genauen Zusammenhänge, wie und warum Glaube entstanden ist und überhaupt.
> Also schon bitte meine Nerven mit altbekannten "Weißheiten". Nur so zum Tipp: Newton galt auch mal als der Pfeiler der Physik schlechthin, bis es sich ein Mann namens Einstein erlaubt hat, seine Sicht der Dinge mal schnell zu revolutionieren. Wer weiß also wann der nächste kommt und sagt: "Alles war nur Quatsch, in Wahrheit sind die unterschiedlichen Rassen von Aliens auf die Erde gebeamt worden."



...mach dich nicht lächerlich...sry das musste ma raus


----------



## glacios (1. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> ...mach dich nicht lächerlich...sry das musste ma raus


Das sagt einer, der nur mit Flames seinen Postcount erhöht...


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> ...mach dich nicht lächerlich...sry das musste ma raus


Magst ja recht haben, aber ohne Argumente macht das ganze wenig Sinn und wird kaum ernst genommen...



glacios schrieb:


> Das sagt einer, der nur mit Flames seinen Postcount erhöht...


Unsinn! Wenn, dann streitet euch, indem ihr euch gegenseitig Kritik um die Backen pfeift!
So aber ist das Ganze weniger niveauvoll.


----------



## lars1988 (1. April 2008)

@ glacios , Menschenkenner....was ?
Das sagt einer der nach dem Lesen deines Posts recht schmunzeln musste.
Fühlst du dich denn angegriffen was deinen Glauben angeht ?

Ausserdem möchte ich noch 2 sachen bemerken.
1. Die Evolutions(theorie) ist Tatsache.
2. Warum redet ihr stehts von Menschen und Tieren ? Mensch = Tier.


----------



## glacios (1. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> @ glacios , Menschenkenner....was ?
> Das sagt einer der nach dem Lesen deines Posts recht schmunzeln musste.
> Fühlst du dich denn angegriffen was deinen Glauben angeht ?
> 
> ...



1. Habe ich jemals gesagt, ich wäre gläubig? Tja dann hast du wohl was falsch verstanden.
2. Die Evolutionstheorie ist nicht Tatsache. Das ist Tatsache. Tatsache ist nur, dass man nicht sagen kann, was tatsächlich Tatsache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Als Beispiel möchte ich dir nur den Film Matrix ans Herz legen.
3. Wer hat von Tieren geredet?
4. Mensch ist nicht gleich Tier. Und Tier ist nicht gleich Tier. Und offensichtlich sind Menschen schon dem Stand der Tiere voraus oder sagen wir besser sie befinden sich in anderen Zustandsregionen.


----------



## lars1988 (1. April 2008)

Doch der Mensch ist ein Säugetier. Nur weil wir in Talkshows sitzen und Eichhörnchen eben in Bäumen..heisst das noch lange nicht wir sind was besseres. Diese Mentalität herrscht hier in den "Gott blabla" Threads sowieso....
Wir sind deren Stand nicht voraus, welchem Stand ? Nur weil wir in Foren nicht klärbare Sachen diskutieren können ? Weil wir Autos haben ?
Eichhörnchen haben das alles nich, weil sie es nich brauchen...

Und die Evolutionstheorie ist keine Theorie mehr, sie ist Fakt.


Wollte nochwas anmerken, zum deinem Matrix Kommentar. ^^
Wenn ihr euch wirklich mal mit den Fragen des Seins beschäftigen wollt, zieht euch Southpark rein. Das is kein Scherz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (1. April 2008)

Naja, biologisch ist der Mensch sicher ein Tier, es gibt aber ein paar ganz bemerkenswerte
Eigenschaften die sich nicht einfach vom tierischen Ursprung ableiten lassen, z.B.

- ausgeprägte Emotionen (schonmal ein Tier weinen sehen?)
- Künste (vor allem Musik)
- Reflektion über sich selbst
- religiöses Denken

Damit wären wir jetzt bei "Das ist gottgegeben." vs. "Irgendwann war das Großhirn halt
groß genug für solche Dinge."

Beides wäre wohl zu einfach, aber so wie mancher Christ alles mit der Anwesenheit von
Gott erklärt, erklärt manch religionsverdrossener alles mit der Abwesenheit von Gott und
reiner Wissenschaft.


Wenn sich ein Mensch heute an die Lehre der Bibel bindet, dann meiner Meinung
nach aus dem Wunsch nach Vereinfachung. Deshalb ist er noch nicht blöd.
Dieser Wunsch entsteht in der sehr komplexen Gegenwart immer wieder.


----------



## lars1988 (1. April 2008)

> Wenn sich ein Mensch heute an die Lehre der Bibel bindet, dann meiner Meinung
> nach aus dem Wunsch nach Vereinfachung. Deshalb ist er noch nicht blöd.
> Dieser Wunsch entsteht in der sehr komplexen Gegenwart immer wieder.


Ja das sehe ich auch so


----------



## glacios (1. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Doch der Mensch ist ein Säugetier. Nur weil wir in Talkshows sitzen und Eichhörnchen eben in Bäumen..heisst das noch lange nicht wir sind was besseres. Diese Mentalität herrscht hier in den "Gott blabla" Threads sowieso....
> Wir sind deren Stand nicht voraus, welchem Stand ? Nur weil wir in Foren nicht klärbare Sachen diskutieren können ? Weil wir Autos haben ?
> Eichhörnchen haben das alles nich, weil sie es nich brauchen...


Er gehört zur Gattung der Säugetiere rein biologisch gesehn. Aber Eine Maus ist sicher nicht so intelligent wie ein Delphin. Also sind wir in dem Sinne schon was besseres, was ist daran auch so schlimm? Außerdem: Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn wir nicht diese moralische Wertung hätten? Wenn alle Tiere gleichberechtigt sind? Müssten wir dann vor Gericht, weil ich eine Ameise brutal zerquetscht habe? Wir Menschen haben defintiv dem Planeten mehr gebracht bzw. mehr Spuren hinterlassen als jede andere Rasse, allein darin belegen wir schon Platz 1 und sind was besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also ich bin lieber Mensch als Ameise. Naja.


lars1988 schrieb:


> Und die Evolutionstheorie ist keine Theorie mehr, sie ist Fakt.


Sie ist genauso Fakt, wie der Teufel, unsere Existenz, unser unumstößlich richtiges Denken. In dem einen Satz schreibst du, der Mensch wäre nichts anderes als ein Tier, im anderen dass die Logik/das Denkvermögen eines Menschen unfehlbar (nur bzgl. der Evolutionstheorie) ist. Naja.


lars1988 schrieb:


> Wollte nochwas anmerken, zum deinem Matrix Kommentar. ^^
> Wenn ihr euch wirklich mal mit den Fragen des Seins beschäftigen wollt, zieht euch Southpark rein. Das is kein Scherz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß, ich schau mir selber sehr oft Southpark an und finde die Serie richtig gut, aber von einer Serie sich die Fragen des Seins beantworten zu lassen...Naja.


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2008)

was erwartest du?
deiner mutter gehen einfach schnell die argumente aus wenn man konkrete fragen stellt.
es gibt für die aussagen im film dogma nämlich genauso viele oder wenige beweise wie von allen geschichten sowohl des alten als auch des neuen testaments


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Wir Menschen haben defintiv dem Planeten mehr gebracht bzw. mehr Spuren hinterlassen als jede andere Rasse, allein darin belegen wir schon Platz 1 und sind was besseres.



Ersetze "mehr gebracht" mit "kaputt gemacht"  und "Spuren" mit "Müll".
Für mich ist der Mensch ein gescheitertes Experiment der Evolution der hoffentlich bald vom Erdboden verschwindet. Ganz sicher nichts "besseres".


----------



## glacios (1. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ersetze "mehr gebracht" mit "kaputt gemacht"  und "Spuren" mit "Müll".
> Für mich ist der Mensch ein gescheitertes Experiment der Evolution der hoffentlich bald vom Erdboden verschwindet. Ganz sicher nichts "besseres".


Naja wir wolln mal aufm Teppich bleiben. Ich ersetzte das lieber nicht, sondern behalte das neutrale Spuren hinterlassen, ob gut oder schlecht mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Also ich wünsch der Menschheit noch langes Bestehen und wenn sie den Planeten zerstört ist das auch egal, weil nach der Evolutionstheorie gibt es ja sowieso keinen höheren Grund, für den es sich lohnt den Planeten am Leben zu erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gut es werden unschuldige Tiere sterben, aber das intressiert die nicht mal selber, weil ja nach der Evolutionsbiologie die Tiere nur nach ihrem Instinkt handeln und über weitreichende intellektuelle Fähigkeiten nicht verfügen, sie deshalb nicht inder Lage sind ihr Leben zu reflektieren und damit keinen anderen Grund außer ihren Trieben finden können, für den es sich lohnen würde, zu leben.

PS. Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Incontemtio (1. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Mit diesem Satz hast du dich eigentlich schon ins Abseits geschossen. Sowas jämmerliches habe ich ja noch nie gehört.



Schön, dass wir gleich mit Flames beginnen müssen, das macht dich mir gleich so sympatisch. 



glacios schrieb:


> Also sind wohl alle Gläubigen schwach?



Nein, ich sagte, dass es ein Zeichen von Stärke ist, den Tod aushalten zu können (zumindest teilweise) ohne irgendwelche religiösen, wiederlegbaren Glaubesvorstellungen zu haben. Indem man sich darüber klar wird, dass man nach dem Tod (als Mensch) einfach nicht mehr existiert. 



glacios schrieb:


> Mit dem Tod fertig werden? Hahaha, dass ich nich lache, Junge! Was weißt du denn schon vom Tod? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der alten Leier: "Eine Menge, schließlich habe ich ja schon meinen Opa verloren". Genau du palaverst nur, weil - wie Theroas schon richtig gesagt hatte - du noch dein halbes Leben vor dir hast. Ich wette, dass wenn du mal im Sterbebett liegst, ganz anders an die Sache rangehst.



Damit könntest du sogar recht haben. Ich weiß nicht wie ich mit dem Tod umgehen werden, vielleicht erliege ich auch der Versuchung mich in religiöse Hilfsvorstellungen zu flüchten um der für Menschen schrecklichen Tatsache der eigenen Endlichkeit zu entfliehen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich jetzt aus rein objektiver Sicht es bei anderen Menschen als Willensstärke empfinde, wenn diese einen Weg finden mit dem Tod (im Besonderen ihrem eigenen) umzugehen ohne sich in religöse Unwahrheiten zu flüchten. 



glacios schrieb:


> Und die Evolutionstheorie, die du so gerne in deinen Texten zitierst, hängt mir persönlich schon zum Halse raus.



Soll dieser Satz ein Argument gegen die Evolutionstheorie sein? Dein subjektives Empfinden?



glacios schrieb:


> Denn auch von dieser hast du keinen blassen Schimmer,



Immerhin schaffe ich es, im Gegensatz zu dir, mich argumentativ damit auseinanderzusetzen und flüchte mich nicht in Floskeln und Tatsachenbehauptungen oder gar Flames. 



glacios schrieb:


> sondern meinst nur mit ein paar Wikipedia-Zitaten das ganze zu verstehen.



Ich meine nicht, die Evolutionstheorie als solche zu verstehen sondern scheinen mir die Gegenargumente (auch die über Links vorgebrachten) reichlich dürftig zu sein und sogar für leicht wiederlegbar zu sein. 

Ich habe außerdem nicht nur Wikipedia zitiert sondern nicht die oder andere Internetseite. 



glacios schrieb:


> Du bist kein Evolutionsbiologe, nehm ich mal an,



Nein, ich bin keine (Evolutions)biologe. 



glacios schrieb:


> also was weißt du schon über kleine Unstimmigkeiten, über die genauen Zusammenhänge, wie und warum Glaube entstanden ist und überhaupt.



Für dieses Forum ausreichend viel und wenn mir Wissen fehlt, dann zögere ich nicht es mir über verschiedene Internetseiten anzueigenen 



glacios schrieb:


> Also schon bitte meine Nerven mit altbekannten "Weißheiten". Nur so zum Tipp: Newton galt auch mal als der Pfeiler der Physik schlechthin, bis es sich ein Mann namens Einstein erlaubt hat, seine Sicht der Dinge mal schnell zu revolutionieren. Wer weiß also wann der nächste kommt und sagt: "Alles war nur Quatsch, in Wahrheit sind die unterschiedlichen Rassen von Aliens auf die Erde gebeamt worden."



Solange ein besseres Erklärungsmodell fehlt ist es sicherlich richtig, dass derzeitige als wahr anzusehen. Sonst macht es keinen Sinn über wissenschaftliche Theorien nachzudenken (es könnte ja immer jemand kommen und eine völlig neue Sichtweise aufzeigen).


----------



## Theroas (1. April 2008)

Oh nein, schon wieder dieses Post-Gefetze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Oh nein, schon wieder dieses Post-Gefetze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nennt sich konstruktive Kritik.
Punkt für Punkt wird widerlegt.


----------



## Theroas (1. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das nennt sich konstruktive Kritik.
> Punkt für Punkt wird widerlegt.



Man könnte es auch zwanghafte Rechthaberei schimpfen.
Durch so etwas entsteht keine Diskussion sondern ein 1vs1, das geht auch mit PMs.


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch zwanghafte Rechthaberei schimpfen.


Das könnte man zu jeder Diskussion sagen, schließlich möchte dort jeder seine Meinung vertreten.



Theroas schrieb:


> Durch so etwas entsteht keine Diskussion sondern ein 1vs1, das geht auch mit PMs.


Sehe ich nicht so, schließlich kann doch jeder, der seine Meinung auch
dazu schreiben oder einen anderen berichtigen will, dies auch tun.


----------



## Theroas (1. April 2008)

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Nutzen von 3screen-langen Fullquotes. Ich empfehle den Stammtisch.


Feierabend.

kkthybye


----------



## Incontemtio (1. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage nach dem Nutzen von 3screen-langen Fullquotes. Ich empfehle den Stammtisch.



Der Nutzen ist der Spaß den ich habe während ich meine Posts schreibe und die Belustigung meinerseits durch so manche Reaktionen auf meine Beiträge, aber jetzt kommen wir gerade immer weiter vom Thema ab ...


----------



## glacios (2. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir gleich mit Flames beginnen müssen, das macht dich mir gleich so sympatisch.


Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, ich sagte, dass es ein Zeichen von Stärke ist, den Tod aushalten zu können (zumindest teilweise) ohne irgendwelche religiösen, *wiederlegbaren* Glaubesvorstellungen zu haben. Indem man sich darüber klar wird, dass man nach *dem Tod (als Mensch) einfach nicht mehr existiert*.


Also Sorry. Aber das ist ja mal ausgemachter Schwachsinn. Den Tod aushalten....Mein Gott wie tragisch. "Jeden Tag denke ich an Ihn, den Mann mit der Sense, er hängt über mir wie ein Damoklesschwert..." blablabla wein wein wein. Ein Scheiß. Ja ich weiß das hast du nicht gesagt, aber mal ehrlich; ob religiös oder nicht: Wer hat denn bitte in unserem jetzigen Alter Angst vorm Tod? Man verdrängt ihn, ganz einfach. Auch bei Todesfällen in meiner Familie hab ich mir keine Sekunde gedacht: "OMG Wann holt er mich?". Also bitte.
Kommen wir zum Fettgedruckten:
1. Wiederlegbar? Und schon wieder ein Abseitstor! Oder möcht ich sagen Eigentor? Naja. Ich geh darauf nicht weiter ein, weil du mit etwas mehr Nachdenken wohl selber darauf kommen solltest, wie falsch diese Aussage ist. Um nicht zu sagen: Jämmerlich...
2. Woher willst du wissen, dass man als Mensch nach dem Tod nichtmehr existiert? Vielleicht wacht man in einer Kapsel auf und merkt, dass man nur als Energielieferant für die Maschinen gedient hat...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Oder schonmal was von Wiedergeburt gehört?


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Damit könntest du sogar recht haben.


Gute Einsicht! Vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was mit dir.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich mit dem Tod umgehen werden, vielleicht erliege ich auch der Versuchung mich in religiöse Hilfsvorstellungen zu flüchten um der für Menschen schrecklichen Tatsache der eigenen Endlichkeit zu entfliehen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich jetzt aus rein objektiver Sicht es bei anderen Menschen als Willensstärke empfinde, wenn diese einen Weg finden mit dem Tod (im Besonderen ihrem eigenen) umzugehen ohne sich in religöse Unwahrheiten zu flüchten.


Du wiederholst dich. Ich habs schon beim ersten Mal verstanden. Wenn du meine Antwort dazu hören willst, scrolle einfach nochmal nach oben, denn ich wiederhole mich natürlich nicht.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Soll dieser Satz ein Argument gegen die Evolutionstheorie sein?


Ganz und gar nicht. Ich persönlich glaube ja auch an die Evolutionstheorie. Damit meinte ich lediglich, dass es mich nervt, wenn wir alle über Gott reden und du in jedem deiner Threads mit der Evolutionstheorie ankommen musst. Als ob diese irgendeinen Beweis für oder gegen Gott erbringt.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Immerhin schaffe ich es, im Gegensatz zu dir, mich argumentativ damit auseinanderzusetzen und flüchte mich nicht in Floskeln und Tatsachenbehauptungen oder gar Flames.


Bitte bitte. Bleiben wir doch sachlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht, die Evolutionstheorie als solche zu verstehen sondern scheinen mir die Gegenargumente (auch die über Links vorgebrachten) reichlich dürftig zu sein und sogar für leicht wiederlegbar zu sein.
> Ich habe außerdem nicht nur Wikipedia zitiert sondern nicht die oder andere Internetseite.


Ja diese eine Seite da, die krampfhaft versucht, die Evolutiomstheorie zu wiederlegen ist mir gleich beim ersten Blick sauer aufgestoßen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Borat, wo er bei dieser christlichen Sekte ist *schauder*.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin keine (Evolutions)biologe.
> Für dieses Forum ausreichend viel und wenn mir Wissen fehlt, dann zögere ich nicht es mir über verschiedene Internetseiten anzueigenen
> Solange ein besseres Erklärungsmodell fehlt ist es sicherlich richtig, dass derzeitige als wahr anzusehen. Sonst macht es keinen Sinn über wissenschaftliche Theorien nachzudenken (es könnte ja immer jemand kommen und eine völlig neue Sichtweise aufzeigen).


Nein du weißt eben nicht genug von Evolution, um erklären zu können, wie genau was gewesen ist. Dann lass bitte auch solche Erklärungen. Wenn du nicht weißt was ich meine, schau dir einfach mal die letzten Threads von dir an, ich bin jetzt zu faul, alles zu zitieren.
Dein letzter Absatz zeigt mir, dass du evtl. auf dem Weg bist, die Wahrheit zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Nämlich dass deine Evolutionstheorie genauso ein Glaube ist wie der Glaube an Gott. Dein Gott ist die Evolution, die Natur oder wie auch immer ich das nennen soll und der Gott von anderen ist eben Gott. Wer sagt, dass ihr nicht beide an genau dasselbe glaubt?


----------



## lars1988 (2. April 2008)

> Also Sorry. Aber das ist ja mal ausgemachter Schwachsinn. Den Tod aushalten....Mein Gott wie tragisch. "Jeden Tag denke ich an Ihn, den Mann mit der Sense, er hängt über mir wie ein Damoklesschwert..." blablabla wein wein wein. Ein Scheiß. Ja ich weiß das hast du nicht gesagt, aber mal ehrlich; ob religiös oder nicht: Wer hat denn bitte in unserem jetzigen Alter Angst vorm Tod? Man verdrängt ihn, ganz einfach. Auch bei Todesfällen in meiner Familie hab ich mir keine Sekunde gedacht: "OMG Wann holt er mich?". Also bitte.


Hallo
Also ich finde das nicht richtig was bzw wie du das sagst. Schließe nicht von dir auf andere.
Ich als beispiel, ich bin kein Emo oder so ^^ und mache mir trozdem sehr oft, (vieleicht zu oft) gedanken darüber ...also plz...


PS.
Ich erinnere mich an eine folge in Southpark, wo Kyle sagt, vieleicht ist Gott, selbst wenn er nur erfunden ist, ja trozdme existent, in unsren Gedanken. Vieleicht sind Unsre Gedanken ja wirklichkeit, und wir nur Gedanken ?


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.



Nein, aber gewisse Regeln der Höflichkeit sollte man achten. 



glacios schrieb:


> Also Sorry. Aber das ist ja mal ausgemachter Schwachsinn.



Wollten wir irgendwo unten nicht sachlich bleiben? Aber na gut ...



glacios schrieb:


> Den Tod aushalten....Mein Gott wie tragisch. "Jeden Tag denke ich an Ihn, den Mann mit der Sense, er hängt über mir wie ein Damoklesschwert..." blablabla wein wein wein. Ein Scheiß. Ja ich weiß das hast du nicht gesagt, aber mal ehrlich; ob religiös oder nicht: Wer hat denn bitte in unserem jetzigen Alter Angst vorm Tod?



So gut wie keiner, denke ich, zumindest ich nicht. 



glacios schrieb:


> Man verdrängt ihn, ganz einfach. Auch bei Todesfällen in meiner Familie hab ich mir keine Sekunde gedacht: "OMG Wann holt er mich?". Also bitte.



Es gibt gewisse Situationen in denen man sich der eigenen Endlichkeit bewusst wird und man darüber nachdenkt was nach dem Tod wohl mit einem passieren würde, meistens verdrängt man diese unlieben Gedanken dann aber schnell wieder. 



glacios schrieb:


> 2. Woher willst du wissen, dass man als Mensch nach dem Tod nichtmehr existiert? Vielleicht wacht man in einer Kapsel auf und merkt, dass man nur als Energielieferant für die Maschinen gedient hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lies dir durch was ich in meinem Posting über Evolutionstheorie zu dem Wesen wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis geschrieben habe. 



glacios schrieb:


> Gute Einsicht! Vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was mit dir.



Gleiches hoffe ich für dich, denn zumindest im HipHop-Thread stimme ich bisher voll und ganz zu. 



glacios schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht. Ich persönlich glaube ja auch an die Evolutionstheorie.



Na wenigstens muss ich mich anscheinend nicht mehr mit irgendwelchen seltsamen Internetseiten herumschlagen. 



glacios schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich lediglich, dass es mich nervt, wenn wir alle über Gott reden und du in jedem deiner Threads mit der Evolutionstheorie ankommen musst. Als ob diese irgendeinen Beweis für oder gegen Gott erbringt.



Die Evolutionstheorie habe nicht ich als erster in die Diskussion eingebracht. Als es darum ging ob es bestimmte Hirnareale für den Glauben gibt habe ich das ganze eben wieder aus evolutions-biologischer Sicht beurteilen wollen. 



glacios schrieb:


> Bitte bitte. Bleiben wir doch sachlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte bitte. Bleiben wir doch höflich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





glacios schrieb:


> Ja diese eine Seite da, die krampfhaft versucht, die Evolutiomstheorie zu wiederlegen ist mir gleich beim ersten Blick sauer aufgestoßen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Borat, wo er bei dieser christlichen Sekte ist *schauder*.



Mich erinnert sie an folgende Seite: http://www.wahrheitssuche.org/ , diese wurde übrings einmal im offiziellen WoW-Forum als Quelle für die Inszenierung des 11 Septembers gepostet. 



glacios schrieb:


> Nein du weißt eben nicht genug von Evolution, um erklären zu können, wie genau was gewesen ist. Dann lass bitte auch solche Erklärungen.



Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass sogar mein begrenztes Wissen ausreicht um diese Seite teilweise wiederlegen zu können; ich wollte sagen warum die Evolutionstheorie eine Tatsache ist. 



glacios schrieb:


> Nämlich dass deine Evolutionstheorie genauso ein Glaube ist wie der Glaube an Gott. Dein Gott ist die Evolution, die Natur oder wie auch immer ich das nennen soll und der Gott von anderen ist eben Gott. Wer sagt, dass ihr nicht beide an genau dasselbe glaubt?



Lies dir noch einmal durch was ich zum Wesen wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis geschrieben hast. Meinetwegen kannst du sagen, dass mein Gott Okhams Rasiermesser ist oder das Einfachheitsprinzip.


----------



## Theroas (2. April 2008)

Sieh nur was du angerichtet hast Incontemtio!

Jetzt bleiben vor lauter Zitieren schon die Rahmen zu Hause.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Sieh nur was du angerichtet hast Incontemtio!
> Jetzt bleiben vor lauter Zitieren schon die Rahmen zu Hause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das scheint eine Krankheit dieses Forum zu sein; passiert mir nicht das erste mal.


----------



## glacios (2. April 2008)

@Incontemtio
Ich kann dir grad net antworten weil die Quotes deines Threads falsch angezeigt werden. Geht das nur mir so?
EDIT. Vielleicht hätte ich weiterlesen sollen.


----------



## Rednoez (3. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Stimmt auch:
> 
> Scheiße, jetzt bin ich jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gerannte, in der Zeit hätte ich doch was viel schöneres machen können...
> Scheiße, jetzt war ich 30 Jahre lang katholischer Priester, 30 Jahre keinen Sex...
> ...



So ungefähr wie:

Scheiße,ich hab die 10 Gebote befolgt und hatte nie Probleme bezüglich der in den 10 Geboten genannten Sachen?

Diese von dir genannten Aspekte kommen ganz auf den Betrachter an,nehmen wir mal z.B 

Scheiße, ich hab in jedem Frühling sechs Wochen lang gefastet,und hab da glatt 8 Kilo abgenommen

Ich weiss hört sich dumm an,aber für die einen Menschen könnte das,was du als Scheisse bezeichnest doch ganz gut sein.

Und wie immer:

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## lars1988 (3. April 2008)

Nunja, das schafft man aber auch ohne Religion.
Bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Rednoez (3. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Nunja, das schafft man aber auch ohne Religion.
> Bleibt jedem selbst überlassen




30 Jahre Sex auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Scheiße,ich hab die 10 Gebote befolgt und hatte nie Probleme bezüglich der in den 10 Geboten genannten Sachen?



Manche der zehn Gebote sind einfach Blödsinn; es gibt genug Situationen in denen es "gut" ist zu lügen. 



Rednoez schrieb:


> Diese von dir genannten Aspekte kommen ganz auf den Betrachter an,nehmen wir mal z.B



Ja genau und ich wollte nur sagen, dass nicht alle Menschen sagen würde. "Es wurde bewiesen, dass Gott nicht existiert und ich hab immer an ihn geglaubt. Na egal!". 



Rednoez schrieb:


> Ich weiss hört sich dumm an,aber für die einen Menschen könnte das,was du als Scheisse bezeichnest doch ganz gut sein.



Ja, aber für manche auch nicht ... 

Mir scheint so als hättest du nicht die Postings gelesen, die ich zitiert habe.


----------



## Besieger (3. April 2008)

wer faz liest bzw den artikel 'Was führen die Atheisten im Schilde' weiss dass atheimus die größte seuche der menschheit ist ...neben krieg


----------



## lars1988 (3. April 2008)

> wer faz liest bzw den artikel 'Was führen die Atheisten im Schilde' weiss dass atheimus die größte seuche der menschheit ist ...neben krieg


ROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFL
ROFLROFL du armer geblendeter du


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> wer faz liest bzw den artikel 'Was führen die Atheisten im Schilde' weiss dass atheimus die größte seuche der menschheit ist ...neben krieg


Und wer DSF guckt, weiß dass doch jeder (!) Mensch eine Spielpfanne zu Hause hat!


----------



## glacios (3. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und wer DSF guckt, weiß dass doch jeder (!) Mensch eine Spielpfanne zu Hause hat!


Falsch. Wer DSF guckt, weiß dass Mütter beim Selbigen LKWs ziehen!



Besieger schrieb:


> wer faz liest bzw den artikel 'Was führen die Atheisten im Schilde' weiss dass atheimus die größte seuche der menschheit ist ...neben krieg


Haha! Made my Day!


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Falsch. Wer DSF guckt, weiß dass Mütter beim Selbigen LKWs ziehen!



Er bezieht sich auf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfhGi3_URuc



glacios schrieb:


> Haha! Made my Day!



Hier gibts den Artikel übrigens; bin gerade am Lesen:

http://www.faz.net/s/RubCF3AEB154CE6496082...n~Scontent.html


----------



## Besieger (3. April 2008)

Es war kein zufall ,dass Hitler Stalin Mao Zedong usw Atheisten waren. Atheismus hat nämliche viele abstrakte Eigenschaften. Zum einem versucht er religion abzuschaffen , da sie 'nicht mehr nötig sei'. Dabei verkommt der atheismus aber selbst zu einer art religion. religion wird als gescheiterte wissenschaft dargestellt. so ist es kein wunder dass der personenkult Mao Zedongs , der sowjetische dialektische Materialismus und die Rassenlehre Hitlers großen Zulauf fanden. Menschen werden in diesen 'Wissenschaften' zu Zahlen degradiert und nicht mehr wie in den Religionen als Menschen angesehen. Danach dürft es kaum verwunderlich sein ,dass so Sachen passieren wie der Mord an 6 Millionen Juden, Massenmorde in China mit 30 millionen Toten oder die 20 millionen Tote in Stalins Konzentrationslager. Desweiteren verlaufen sich die führenden Atheisten in eine reihe von Paradoxien. Sie bekennen sich zB alle zum Liberalismus ,der seine Wurzeln im Christentum hat. Sie sagen Religion sei auch nur eine Wissenschaft ,übersehen aber die Unbegreiflichbarkeit Gottes usw.

Angesichts dieser Tatsachen sollte man sich vllt fragen wer hier geblendet ist.


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Es war kein zufall ,dass Hitler Stalin Mao Zedong usw Atheisten waren. Atheismus hat nämliche viele abstrakte Eigenschaften. Zum einem versucht er religion abzuschaffen , da sie 'nicht mehr nötig sei'. Dabei verkommt der atheismus aber selbst zu einer art religion. religion wird als gescheiterte wissenschaft dargestellt. so ist es kein wunder dass der personenkult Mao Zedongs , der sowjetische dialektische Materialismus und die Rassenlehre Hitlers großen Zulauf fanden. Menschen werden in diesen 'Wissenschaften' zu Zahlen degradiert und nicht mehr wie in den Religionen als Menschen angesehen. Danach dürft es kaum verwunderlich sein ,dass so Sachen passieren wie der Mord an 6 Millionen Juden, Massenmorde in China mit 30 millionen Toten oder die 20 millionen Tote in Stalins Konzentrationslager. Desweiteren verlaufen sich die führenden Atheisten in eine reihe von Paradoxien. Sie bekennen sich zB alle zum Liberalismus ,der seine Wurzeln im Christentum hat. Sie sagen Religion sei auch nur eine Wissenschaft ,übersehen aber die Unbegreiflichbarkeit Gottes usw.
> 
> Angesichts dieser Tatsachen sollte man sich vllt fragen wer hier geblendet ist.



Hast du schon gehört, bei Amokläufern wurden Killerspiele gefunden! Verbietet sie!


----------



## lars1988 (3. April 2008)

Besieger du bist einfach zum weinen/lachen....
Ich zb. sage : jede Weltliche Religion ist erfunden.
Trozdem glaube ich an einen Gott und bin kein Atheist....
Also laber plz nich son zeug


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Es war kein zufall ,dass Hitler Stalin Mao Zedong usw Atheisten waren. Atheismus hat nämliche viele abstrakte Eigenschaften.



Ich könnte dir jetzt eine Menge Namen an den Kopf hauen von Menschen, die Atheisten sind und die keine Diktatoren waren sondern "gute" Menschen. Aber lassen wir das. 



Besieger schrieb:


> Zum einem versucht er religion abzuschaffen , da sie 'nicht mehr nötig sei'.



Nicht jeder Atheist will die Religion(en) abschaffen. 



Besieger schrieb:


> Dabei verkommt der atheismus aber selbst zu einer art religion.



Da selbst die Definition des Begriffes "Religion" umstritten ist könnte man darüber sicherlich streiten. 



Besieger schrieb:


> religion wird als gescheiterte wissenschaft dargestellt.



Religion wird als ein Erklärungsmodell für Phänomene bezeichnet, das versucht diese über einen oder mehrere Götter zu erklären. Diese Phänomene lassen sich aber wissenschaftlich erklären. Deshalb ist die Religion nicht gescheitert sondern als Erklärungsinstanz veraltet. 



Besieger schrieb:


> so ist es kein wunder dass der personenkult Mao Zedongs , der sowjetische dialektische Materialismus und die Rassenlehre Hitlers großen Zulauf fanden.



Dieses Beispiel ist unglaublich undurchdacht. Ein paar "böse" Atheisten werden sich immer finden, aber ein paar "böse" Religiöse ebenso. 



Besieger schrieb:


> Menschen werden in diesen 'Wissenschaften' zu Zahlen degradiert und nicht mehr wie in den Religionen als Menschen angesehen.



Man muss religös sein um Menschen als "Menschen" (inwiefern das auch immer gemeint ist) zu sehen?



Besieger schrieb:


> Desweiteren verlaufen sich die führenden Atheisten in eine reihe von Paradoxien. Sie bekennen sich zB alle zum Liberalismus ,der seine Wurzeln im Christentum hat.



Damit hast du recht. Man nimmt kann gesellschaftliche Konzepte einer Religionsgemeinschaft (die nicht überwiegend durch sie geprägt sind) übernehmen ohne sich zu der jeweiligen Glaubensgemeinschaft bekennen zu müssen. Der Liberalismus hat seine Wurzeln nicht in der religösen Vorstellung der Christen sondern in deren sozial-gesellschaftlichen Lebensweise, die zwar durch die Religion geprägt ist, aber der eigentliche Ursprung liegt in den Lebensumständen der damaligen christlichen Gemeinschaft. 

Da aber z.B. Wikipedia nicht schreibt, dass der Liberalismus seine Wurzeln im Christentum hat, muss ich dazu sagen, dass mein Textstück sich nicht auf das Verhältnis von Liberalismus zu Christentum bezieht sondern auf die allgemeine Übernahme gesellschaftlich-philosophischer Konzepte durch atheistische Gruppen. 

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberalismus#...es_Liberalismus

Zitat: _"Er entwickelte sich zeitgleich mit der Aufklärung als politische Gegenbewegung zum Absolutismus des 17. und 18. Jahrhunderts. [...] ... ging [...] fast überall aufblühenden Nationalismus (einher). [...] Große Teile der vorrangig nationalen Strömungen entfernten sich daraufhin vom Liberalismus mit seinen emanzipatorisch-freiheitlichen, an den Rechten des Individuums ausgerichteten Idealen und entwickelten sich längerfristig zu Parteien mit dezidiert antidemokratischen und antiliberalen Fraktionen."_



Besieger schrieb:


> Sie sagen Religion sei auch nur eine Wissenschaft ,übersehen aber die Unbegreiflichbarkeit Gottes usw.



Inwiefern übersehen sie die "Unbegreiflichkeit Gottes"? Soll diese "Unbegreiflichkeit" ein Argument für die Existenz einer höheren Entität sein?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2008)

Ich hab mir den Artikel jetzt durchgelesen, wie du allerdings dazu kommst Atheismus als Seuche zu bezeichnen und mit Krieg gleichstellst ist mir schleierhaft.

Wenn mir dieser Artikel eins beweist, dann die Taten der Menschen nur wenig mit dem Glauben an sich zu tun.Vier eher geht es darum seine eigene Stellung zu definieren und sich dann ein Feindbild zu suchen.
Ich hab glaub ich in irgendeiner der 1000 Religionszerfetzer-threads dass ich Atheismus als eine Art Religion ansehe. Und genauso wie in fast jeder Religion gibt es auch hier Vertreter die auf Teufel komm raus ihre eigene Weltansicht verbreiten wollen. 
Deswegen hasse ich eigentlich solche Threads hier, weil auch hier diese Vertreter zu finden sind.



> Es war kein zufall ,dass Hitler Stalin Mao Zedong usw Atheisten waren. Atheismus hat nämliche viele abstrakte Eigenschaften. Zum einem versucht er religion abzuschaffen , da sie 'nicht mehr nötig sei'. Dabei verkommt der atheismus aber selbst zu einer art religion. religion wird als gescheiterte wissenschaft dargestellt. so ist es kein wunder dass der personenkult Mao Zedongs , der sowjetische dialektische Materialismus und die Rassenlehre Hitlers großen Zulauf fanden. Menschen werden in diesen 'Wissenschaften' zu Zahlen degradiert und nicht mehr wie in den Religionen als Menschen angesehen. Danach dürft es kaum verwunderlich sein ,dass so Sachen passieren wie der Mord an 6 Millionen Juden, Massenmorde in China mit 30 millionen Toten oder die 20 millionen Tote in Stalins Konzentrationslager. Desweiteren verlaufen sich die führenden Atheisten in eine reihe von Paradoxien. Sie bekennen sich zB alle zum Liberalismus ,der seine Wurzeln im Christentum hat. Sie sagen Religion sei auch nur eine Wissenschaft ,übersehen aber die Unbegreiflichbarkeit Gottes usw.



Das ist genausoein Quatsch wie das Zeug mit Kreuzzüge, Inqisition etc.
Manchmal schubst der grüne Ball eben den blauen Ball die Treppe runter. Möglicherweise hat sich der grüne Ball den blauen Ball ausgesucht weil der blaue Ball kein grüner Ball ist. Aber geschubst hat der grüne Ball wohl eher weil der grüne Ball ein Arschloch ist.


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Es war kein zufall ,dass Hitler Stalin Mao Zedong usw Atheisten waren. Atheismus hat nämliche viele abstrakte Eigenschaften.


Aber an ein höheres Wesen zu Glauben das die Welt an 7tagen erschaffen hat oder ähnliches ist nicht abstrakt????



Besieger schrieb:


> der personenkult Mao Zedongs , der sowjetische dialektische Materialismus und die Rassenlehre Hitlers großen Zulauf fanden. Menschen werden in diesen 'Wissenschaften' zu Zahlen degradiert und nicht mehr wie in den Religionen als Menschen angesehen.


Und weil ich nicht an Gott glaube sind menschen für mich keine Menschen sondern nur Zahlen... sehr interesant das ich das auch mal erfahre...



Besieger schrieb:


> Danach dürft es kaum verwunderlich sein ,dass so Sachen passieren wie der Mord an 6 Millionen Juden, Massenmorde in China mit 30 millionen Toten oder die 20 millionen Tote in Stalins Konzentrationslager.


Was ist daran nicht verwunderlich??? o.O
Willst du damit sagen das dies nicht passiert wäre hätte sich die Leute an die Regeln des Christentums gehalten???
Bitte nicht..
Ich erinner nur mal kurz an die ganzen Gewalttaten im namen der Religion die passiert sind und teilweise auch heute noch passieren....
Da töten sich Menschen auf grausame und brutale Weise weil sie einen anderen Glauben haben...



Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich hab mird en Artikel jetzt durchgelesen, wie du allerdings dazu kommst Atheismus als Seuche zu bezeichnen und mit Krieg gleichstellst ist mir schleierhaft.


genau das habe ich auch nicht verstanden....



Thorrak schrieb:


> Das ist genausoein Quatsch wie das Zeug mit Kreuzzüge, Inqisition etc.


Genau oder weiter Verbrechen die im Namen Gottes verübt wurden... aber viel schlimmer sind ja Atheisten.... Ohh man statt sich mal an die eigene Nase zu Greifen...



Besieger schrieb:


> Angesichts dieser Tatsachen sollte man sich vllt fragen wer hier geblendet ist.


Genau das überlege ich mir auch gerade...


----------



## Jamaican (3. April 2008)

Die Leute bringen sich um und streiten darüber wer der wahre Gott ist. Also bringt irgendwie der glaube an einem perfekten Wesen das die Welt geschafen und auf uns herabsieht tot und zerstörung. 

Ich frage euch : Ist das nicht paradox????


----------



## Andî39 (3. April 2008)

Jamaican schrieb:


> Ich frage euch : Ist das nicht paradox????


Ich frage mich : Was bedeutet paradox????


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

Jamaican schrieb:


> Die Leute bringen sich um und streiten darüber wer der wahre Gott ist. Also bringt irgendwie der glaube an einem perfekten Wesen das die Welt geschafen und auf uns herabsieht tot und zerstörung.
> 
> Ich frage euch : Ist das nicht paradox????


ja und das problem wird schon lange diskutiert http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodizee

was mir dabei immer einfällt ist das zitat eines juden, der auschwitz lebend verlassen konnte. 


> nach auschwitz kann es keinen gütigen gott geben


(zumindest so ähnlich^^ weiß nich mehr ganz genau wie es hieß)


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Jamaican schrieb:


> Die Leute bringen sich um und streiten darüber wer der wahre Gott ist. Also bringt irgendwie der glaube an einem perfekten Wesen das die Welt geschafen und auf uns herabsieht tot und zerstörung.
> 
> Ich frage euch : Ist das nicht paradox????


Naja ich würde es eher als "ein tief in der Menscheitsgeschichte verwurzeltes Problem" bezeichen...


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja und das problem wird schon lange diskutiert http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodizee



Hast du das Buch "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing zu hause herumliegen?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Hast du das Buch "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing zu hause herumliegen?


nein. geht das etwa in die richtung?


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein. geht das etwa in die richtung?



Eigentlich garnicht es gibt aber eine Textpassage als Einleitung für den vierten Teil (S. 403 in der deutschen Erstausgabe), die eine sehr schöne und einfach verständliche Erklärungsmöglichkeit auszeigt. Das hätte mir nämlich viel Schreibarbeit erspart.

Hier mal der Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.de/Schwarm-Frank-Sch%C3%...0547&sr=8-1


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Hast du das Buch "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing zu hause herumliegen?



Die Frage galt zwar nicht mir, aber zufälligerweise hab ich den tatsächlich hier rumliegen. 
Soll ich euch was daraus vorlesen?



> Eigentlich garnicht es gibt aber eine Textpassage als Einleitung für den vierten Teil (S. 403 in der deutschen Erstausgabe), die eine sehr schöne und einfach verständliche Erklärungsmöglichkeit auszeigt. Das hätte mir nämlich viel Schreibarbeit erspart.



Ja, die ist wirklich relativ leicht verständlich (was ich vom Rest des Buches nicht behaupten kann, spätestens ab dem Computermodell saß ich mit einem großen Fragezeichen davor).


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

Ich weiß es ist schon eingige Threads her, aber ich habe nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit, hier rumzutexten (im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen...aber das spielt hier keine Rolle). Auf 2 Dinge muss ich einfach noch eingehen, weil man die ja so nicht stehen lassen kann.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Manche der zehn Gebote sind einfach Blödsinn; es gibt genug Situationen in denen es "gut" ist zu lügen.


Gut ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich kenne nicht alle 10. Aber nenn mir doch mal eine Situtation, in der es gut ist zu lügen??
Und ferner: Wer definiert gut? Also ist dieser Satz ja mal vollkommen blödsinnig.


Incontemtio schrieb:


> Religion wird als ein Erklärungsmodell für Phänomene bezeichnet, das versucht diese über einen oder mehrere Götter zu erklären. Diese Phänomene lassen sich aber wissenschaftlich erklären. Deshalb ist die Religion nicht gescheitert sondern als Erklärungsinstanz veraltet.


Dann hast du aber den Sinn von Religion nicht verstanden. Wer die Bibel wörtlich auslegt bzw wer allgemein aus Religion eine Wissenschaft macht, hat es ebenso wenig begriffen. Früher diente Religion sicherlich zum Teil dazu, unerklärte Phäniomen greifbar zu machen. Aber das wurde im ursprünglichem Christentum komplett abgeschafft. Das Neue Testament erwähnt nirgendwo mögliche Erklärungen der physischen Welt (wie es das Alte noch getan hat - Schöpfungsmythos etc.), sondern nur Lebensweisheiten/möglichkeiten.
Religion auf ein Erkärungsmodell zu reduzieren ist schlichtweg falsch. Religion bietet einen von vielen Wegen, sein Leben nach vermeintlich richtigen moralischen Gesichtspunkten zu meistern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Das Neue Testament erwähnt nirgendwo mögliche Erklärungen der physischen Welt (wie es das Alte noch getan hat - Schöpfungsmythos etc.), sondern nur Lebensweisheiten/möglichkeiten.
> Religion auf ein Erkärungsmodell zu reduzieren ist schlichtweg falsch.



Weil sie es nichtmehr kann, da es alles Wissenschaftlich erklärbar ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Weil sie es nichtmehr kann, da es alles Wissenschaftlich erklärbar ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha du hast Vertrauen in die Wissenschaft! Ich denke mal das war Ironie, sonst wärs schon mehr als peinlich.
Übrigens wurde das Neue Testament herausgegeben ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als bei weitem noch nicht alles erklärt war (und da sieht man schon das Religion damals schon viel mehr war als nur ein bloßes Erklärungsmodell) und zweitens ist bei weitem noch nicht alles wissenschaftlich erklärt oder was meinst du, warum gibt es Universitäten?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Haha du hast Vertrauen in die Wissenschaft! Ich denke mal das war Ironie, sonst wärs schon mehr als peinlich.
> Übrigens wurde das Neue Testament herausgegeben (
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sagte einmal ein Mann ?

_Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful._

 - George Bernard Shaw

Soll soviel heissen wie: Religion ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Und Milliarden Menschen fallen darauf herrein. Was auch Vorteile hat.^^


----------



## glacios (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie sagte einmal ein Mann ?
> 
> _Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful._
> 
> ...


Ich nehme mal an, du gehörst dann zu den wise people oder? Gratuliere! Warum erdreiste ich mir das, als unwürdiger common human, mit Ihnen zu sprechen, eure Weisheit?

Nur weil ein Spinner was sagt, es durch ein paar Stilmittel ausschmückt, findens die wise people toll und zitieren es. So ein Zitat ist doch vollkommen unangebracht, ich könnte das gleiche doch auch tun:
"Selig die Unwissenden, denn Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Darauf hereinfallen? Dreist. Das passt so gar nicht zu einem wise human.
Ist dir übrigens schon einmal aufgefallen, dass die christlichen Länder die liberalsten des Planeten sind? Und was ist mit Religionslosen Staaten wie zb China? Die Leute wollen etwas glauben und besser sie glauben an einen gütigen Gott als an einen kommunistischen Staatsführer.


----------



## Vreen (4. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, du gehörst dann zu den wise people oder? Gratuliere! Warum erdreiste ich mir das, als unwürdiger common human, mit Ihnen zu sprechen, eure Weisheit?
> 
> Nur weil ein Spinner was sagt, es durch ein paar Stilmittel ausschmückt, findens die wise people toll und zitieren es:




und selber bushido zitieren?

Das Lebens ist so wie ein Regenbogen,
für kurze Zeit ist alles schön,
doch leider wird dich immer dieser Regen holen,
denn dieser Regen,
der die Sonne am verdrängen ist,
zeigt, dass alles Schöne nur vergänglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (4. April 2008)

Hallo ich habe mal kurz  Fragen welche grade eher weniger etwas mit eurer Diskussion zutun haben.

1. Wie sehen das Christen eigentlich mit Leben auf anderen Planeten ? 
    - Es wurden doch schon ausserhalb der Erde Kleinslebewesen (Bakterien zb.)  gefunden. Un ausserdem gibt es doch einen Wissenschaftler der eine Theorie bzw. eine Formel aufgestellt hat, nachder es ca. 4 Millionen Zivilisationen alleine in unsrer Galaxie geben soll. Aber keine von denen ist auch nur ansatzweise in der nähe von uns. (nur eine Theorie)
Tatsache ist es, das schon über 200 Exoplaneten gefunden wurden. Also Planeten welche unter Erdähnlichen bedingungen existieren.

2. Wie sehen Christen die sache mit den Dinosauriern ?
Das diese vor millionen von Jahren die Erde bevölkerten passt doch irgendwie nicht in die Bibel usw.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> 1. Wie sehen das Christen eigentlich mit Leben auf anderen Planeten ?
> - Es wurden doch schon ausserhalb der Erde Kleinslebewesen (Bakterien zb.)  gefunden. Un ausserdem gibt es doch einen Wissenschaftler der eine Theorie bzw. eine Formel aufgestellt hat, nachder es ca. 4 Millionen Zivilisationen alleine in unsrer Galaxie geben soll. Aber keine von denen ist auch nur ansatzweise in der nähe von uns. (nur eine Theorie)
> Tatsache ist es, das schon über 200 Exoplaneten gefunden wurden. Also Planeten welche unter Erdähnlichen bedingungen existieren.



Es gibt Christen, die sagen, dass es keine extraterrestrischen Lebensformen gibt und es gibt welche, die sagen, dass es sehr wohl Ausserirdische geben könnte, sie es nur nicht genau wissen wie alle anderen Menschen. Es ist überhaupt schwer zu sagen, was "die Christen" denken ... 

Es gibt keine Beweise dafür, dass außerhalb der Erde Lebensformen existieren. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, dass auf dem Mars Bakterien sind, die durch Raumsonden dorthin gelangt sind. Diese Bakterien(-sporen) sind inaktiv könnten aber theoretisch reaktiviert werden. 

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exobiologie



lars1988 schrieb:


> 2. Wie sehen Christen die sache mit den Dinosauriern ?
> Das diese vor millionen von Jahren die Erde bevölkerten passt doch irgendwie nicht in die Bibel usw.



Es gibt Christen die sagen:

a) die Schöpfungsgeschichte ist nur bildlich gemeint, 
b) Kreationisten, die die Evolution als einen durch göttlichen Einfluss ablaufenden Prozess sehen, 
c) die die Schöpfungsgeschichte wortwörtlich nehmen. Ein Erklärungsversuch für den Dinosaurier ist dann meist, dass alle Tiere anfangs existierten und die niederen Tierarten bei der Sintflut ertranken während die höher entwickelten sich auf höher gelegene Landstriche zurückzogen.


----------



## lars1988 (4. April 2008)

Danke für deine informative Antwort !



> Es gibt keine Beweise dafür, dass außerhalb der Erde Lebensformen existieren


Ich finde der beste Beweis dafür ist das Leben auf unserem Planeten ?!!

Sicherlich ist eine so günstige Planetenkonstellation wie wir sie haben,nicht all zu häufig. Aber in der Unendlichen Größe des Universums ...dann doch wieder Milliarden und Milliarden fahc vorhanden.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. April 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Danke für deine informative Antwort !



Immer wieder gerne. 



lars1988 schrieb:


> Ich finde der beste Beweis dafür ist das Leben auf unserem Planeten ?!!
> Sicherlich ist eine so günstige Planetenkonstellation wie wir sie haben,nicht all zu häufig. Aber in der Unendlichen Größe des Universums ...dann doch wieder Milliarden und Milliarden fahc vorhanden.



Dem stimme ich zu nur ist es dadurch nicht beweißbar sondern nur eine Vermutung, die extrem wahrscheinlich ist. Schließlich ist es umstritten, ob das Universum unendlich groß ist. 

Mehr dazu hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universum

Besonders der Abschnitt "Konsequenzen eines unendlichen Raumzeitvolumens" ist sehr interessant.


----------



## lars1988 (4. April 2008)

> Besonders der Abschnitt "Konsequenzen eines unendlichen Raumzeitvolumens" ist sehr interessant.


Absolut!


Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten eine Dokumentation über die in dem Abschnitt "Konsequenzen eines..." genannten Filamente und Voids gesehen.
Leider weiss ich den namen dieser Doku nicht mehr.


----------



## Eaglewdw (27. April 2008)

masse, zeit und raum sind nicht unendlich, also kann auch das universum nicht unendlich sein


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_12608_zeitgeist.html

Ich hoffe es wurde noch nicht gelinkt =)


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

Eaglewdw schrieb:


> masse, zeit und raum sind nicht unendlich, also kann auch das universum nicht unendlich sein



Belege? Es gibt Wissenschaftler, die das eine, und andere, die das andere sagen.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ..Dass Jesus zB schwarz wäre, es einen 13. Apostel gab, der Rufus hieß, Maria Magdalena ne Hure war, oder dass Jesus Geschwister hatte.. und und und...
> Meine Mutter findet das natürlich überhaupt nicht lustig, und hält mir ne richtige Moralpredigt von wegen, dass man das nicht glauben braucht.
> Naja muss ich dann auch daran glauben was in der Bibel steht? Denn Glauben kann man nicht beweisen, von daher ist mir doch freigestellt was ich glaube?
> Und wenn ich die komplette Bibel echt ernst nehmen sollte (inkl. altes Testament) dann müsste ich Schwule/Lesben, Verbrecher, Mörder, Ehebrecher u.a. umbringen, so stehts da kanns gerade leider nicht belegen
> ...


Jesus war sicherlich ein dunkelhäutiger Typ. Die Sonne steht am Äquator sehr viel tiefer (Urlaub in Türkei in Februar/März eine Frau auf dem Rückflug gehabt, die sich bei milden 15 bis 18 Grad und wenig Sonne immer an den Strand bzw Pool gelegt hat, sie war ca. 3 bis 6 Wochen da und auf dem Rückflug schokoladenbraun in Richtung eines Afrikaners oder Afro-Amerikaner).

Von einem 13. Apostel ist mir nichts bekannt, halte es aber nicht für ausgeschlossen.
Das mit Maria ist mir auch schon durch andere Quellen zu Ohren gekommen (bzw. das Jesus ein Liason mit einem leichten Mädel hatte und es dann seine Frau war und dannach nicht mehr im gewerbe tätig war oder so..ist lang her und habe Quelle nicht)
Jesus hatte nach meinem Wissen Geschwister (müßte ja durch Quellen belegbar sein)

Das alte und das neue Testament zeigen, dass es einen Weltgeist (Metamensch, Akascha Chronik) gibt und wir Menschen dem Wandel der Zeit unterliegen und uns durch die Evolution der Natur und allem Lebens entwickeln.

Was ist der Grund Deiner Mutter und ihre Motivation damit Du in Der Kirche gehst?
Sie möchte die Moral und Ethikwerte nahelegen, die schon seit langer zeit existieren.
Vielleicht hat sie Angst oder Sorge um Dich und möchte das Du im Glauben ein festes Fundament hast, von dem Du Dich entwickelst.
Du bist in einem Alter wo sie Dich über kurz oder lang loslassen muß und Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen in der Welt machen mußt.
Das fällt vielen Eltern schwer sich mit dem Gedanken anzufreunden und sie möchte sicherliche, das Ihre Erziehung (die mit auf ihren Glauben aufbaut) bei Dir fruchtet und Du ein vernünftiger Mann wirst, der sich in der Welt und Gesellschaft behauptet kann und grundsätzlioch keinem anderen schadet.
Geht auch ohne Kirche Deine Mama möchte gern mit, weil es Ihr Glauben ist.
Wenn Du sie liebst dann machst Du das mit, weil Du die Liebe spürst und wenn Du ausgezogen bist, dann kannst Du Dir immer noch Dein eigenes Weltbild zimmern.
Ein Fundament zu haben, in Deinem Alter, wovon man sich sicher bewegen kann ist Gold wert.

Achte Deine Mutter dafür, das sie soviel Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit, sowie Liebe und Hingabe in Deine Erziehung und Deinem Leben steckt.
Denk dran irgendwann (hoffentlich erst in 100 Jahren) ist sie nicht mehr da und dann hast Du nur noch Deine Erinnerung und möchteste Du da überwiegend an harmonische Begegnungen zurückdenken und an ein gegenseitiges Respektieren und Achten oder eher an Disharmonie und Auseinandersetzung?

Wenn Du schon nicht in die Kirche magst, dann beschäftige Dich wenigsten mit anderen Relegionen und suche Dir Deine paßende Relegion, dadurch zeigst Du, das Du erwachsen wirst und Verantwortung für Dich und Deine Taten übernimmst.
Einfach sagen: "Ne ich will nicht in die Kirche und bin Atheist", das wäre mir auch zu einfach, wenn mein Sohn damit kommt und ich hohen Wert auf einen Glauben legen sollte (Weiß ich heute noch nicht Kinder sind erst kurz vor 3Jahe und etwas über 6Monate).

So das war mein bescheidener Beitrag uns spiegelt ein winzigen Teil meiner Gesinnung und meines Glaubens wieder.

so an denn
gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Musst du eigentlich auf jeden scheiß Thread antworten, den du durch die Suchfunktion mit "Gott" gefunden hast?


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Musst du eigentlich auf jeden scheiß Thread antworten, den du durch die Suchfunktion mit "Gott" gefunden hast?


Ne außerdem suche ich nicht.
Ich habe gefunden, weil ein Poster ein paar Threads der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

PS: es zwingt Dich keiner zu lesen oder daran teilzunehmen oder zu antworten,
nur so zur Info ^^

PPS: und mich zwingt auch keiner in Thread in einem öffentlichen Forum zu antworten, das mache ich gern und freiwillig, aber habe lieben Dank für Dein Interesse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------

